# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Γιατί με το ψηφιακό σήμα δουλεύουμε άνετα και με μικρές κεραίες;

## Hary Dee

Καλησπέρα. Στην αναλογική τηλεόραση δουλεύαμε σχεδόν αποκλειστικά με τις κλασσικές yagi στις ταράτσες. Τώρα μπορούμε να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας και με κάτι τόσο δα κεραιούλες της πλάκας (που βέβαια λίγο να κάτσεις σε "λάθος" μέρος δίπλα τους χαλάει το σήμα).
Γιατί γίνεται αυτό;

----------


## hurt30

Γιατί επιτέλους αποφασίσαμε να κάναμε μια σωστή δουλειά;
Βασικά χωρίς πολλές λεπτομέριες οι βασικοί λόγοι είναι οι παρακάτω:

α. Το τρόπος μετάδοσης του σήματος στα ψηφιακά εκμεταλλεύεται όλες τις παραμέτρους λήψης. Για παράδειγμα τις ανακλάσεις, μετάδοση από διαφορετικά σημεία στην ίδια συχνότητα, είναι πιο ανθεκτικό το σήμα σε μη συνεχή ηλεκτρομαγνητικό θόρυβο και άλλα.
β. Υπάρχει μια σχετική ομοιομορφία στην μετάδοση. Δεν υπάρχουν δηλαδή πομποί με 100kW δίπλα από άλλους με 5kW.
γ. Χρησιμοποιούνται λιγότερες συχνότητες από πριν με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει μικρότερη πιθανότητα αλληλεπιδράσεων από συχνότητα σε συχνότητα και γενικα την παλεύουν καλύτερα τα συστήματα ενίσχυσης.

----------

aris285 (12-07-13), 

billisj (13-07-13)

----------


## SV1JRT

Hurt30 δεν είναι ακριβώς ετσι όπως τα είπες τα πράγματα.
 Η ψηφιακή μετάδοση είναι ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ευαίσθητη στις ανακλάσεις και τις παρεμβολές όσον αφορά την ραδιοσυχνότητα.
 Υπόκειτε ακριβώς στην ίδια θεωρεία με την αναλογική εκπομπή.

 Ο ΚΥΡΙΩΤΕΡΟΣ λόγος που η εικόνα στην ψηφιακή μετάδοση είναι καλύτερη απο την αναλογική, είναι οτι το ψηφιακό σήμα έχει ενσωματομένους αλγόριθμους διόρθωσης, που του επιτρέπουν να διορθώσει τα "λάθη" της λήψης.
 Το ψηφιακό σήμα (μετά την λήψη και αποκοδηκοποίηση) είναι νια σειρά απο bit. Μετά από κάθε συγκεκριμένο αριθμό bit (συνήθως 8, 16 ή 32) υπάρχουν μερικά bit διόρθωσης, το λεγόμενο CRC Check. Ετσι μπορεί ο αποκοδικοποιητήε να καταλάβει αν η λήψη έγινε σωστά και να διορθώσει μικρολαθάκια. ΜΕΤΑ απο αυτή την διαδικασία, σχηματίζεται η εικόνα σε μορφή MPEG4 οπου ΚΑΙ εκεί υπάρχουν πρωτόκολα διόρθωσης της εικόνας. Ετσι η τελική εικόνα είναι κατα πολύ ανώτερη απο την αρχική λήψη.
 Βέβαια, καμια φορά, τα προτόκολα διόρθωσης ΔΕΝ τα καταφέρνουν να υπερκαλύψουν την κακή λήψη, οπότε στην εικόνα παρουσιάζονται διάφορα "χρωματιστα κουτάκια" τα λεγόμενα "artifacts" ή ακόμα χειρότερα, παγώνει η εικόνα, μέχρι να γίνει λήψη της επόμενης εικόνας που θα έχει μικρό αριθμό σφαλμάτων, τα οποία θα μπορούν να διορθωθούν απο τον αποκωδικοποιητή.

 Βέβαια παίζει ρόλο ότι "αδειάσαν" οι συχνότητες, αρα λιγότερες παρεμβολές, αλλά δεν είναι αυτός ο κύριος λόγος για την ποιότητα της εικόνας.

ΕΠΙΣΗΣ, ΝΑΙ, ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΨΕΥΤΟ-ΚΕΡΑΙΟΥΛΑ για να κάνεις λήψη ψηφιακού σήματος ώπος είπε ο Χαράλαμπος, αλλα αυτό σημαίνει οτι έχει να κάνει ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΗ δουλειά ο αποκωδηκοποιητής και σε περίπτωση κακοκαιρίας ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ θα αρχίσει να τα χάνει και να βλέπεις "artifacts" και παγωμένη εικόνα, γιατι δεν θα μπορεί πλέον ο αποκωδηκοποιητής να διωρθώσει τα λάθη....

----------

billisj (13-07-13), 

driverbulba (15-07-13), 

GeorgeVita (12-07-13), 

p.gabr (13-07-13)

----------


## plouf

σωστα τα αποπάνω αλλα κυρίως γιατι ειναι ψηφιακο ! 
στο ψηφιακό σήμα εχεςι μεγάλη ανοχή ειτε κεραια ειναι οτιδηποτε άλλο πχ αν το σήμα ξεκινησει 1 volt και φτάσει 0,6 και ΠΑΛΙ λογικό 1 το παιρνει άρα εχουμε 40% απώλεια αλλα η πληροφορία μας εφτασε στο 100% (1 στείλαμε 1 πήραμε)

στο αναλογικό αυτό μπορει να ειναι 40% ποιο θολο 40$ ποιο σκοτεινο κτλ και ειδικα στο τηλεοπτικο σήμα μπορει να χάσει και το συνχρονισμό και να μην βλέπεις τίποτα (χοντρικα ολα σου λέω)


εδιτ




> τελική εικόνα είναι κατα πολύ ανώτερη απο την αρχική λήψη.



αυτό δεν ισχύει και ειναι υπερβολή.. στη καλύτερη περίπτωση να διορθωθούν ΟΛΑ τα λάθη και να φτάσει ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ όπως ξεκίνησε

----------

billisj (13-07-13)

----------


## SV1JRT

> σωστα τα αποπάνω αλλα κυρίως γιατι ειναι ψηφιακο ! 
> στο ψηφιακό σήμα εχεςι μεγάλη ανοχή ειτε κεραια ειναι οτιδηποτε άλλο πχ αν το σήμα ξεκινησει 1 volt και φτάσει 0,6 και ΠΑΛΙ λογικό 1 το παιρνει άρα εχουμε 40% απώλεια αλλα η πληροφορία μας εφτασε στο 100% (1 στείλαμε 1 πήραμε)
> 
> στο αναλογικό αυτό μπορει να ειναι 40% ποιο θολο 40$ ποιο σκοτεινο κτλ και ειδικα στο τηλεοπτικο σήμα μπορει να χάσει και το συνχρονισμό και να μην βλέπεις τίποτα (χοντρικα ολα σου λέω)
> 
> 
> εδιτ
> τελική εικόνα είναι κατα πολύ ανώτερη απο την αρχική λήψη.
> 
> αυτό δεν ισχύει και ειναι υπερβολή.. στη καλύτερη περίπτωση να διορθωθούν ΟΛΑ τα λάθη και να φτάσει ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ όπως ξεκίνησε




 Αν δεν το κατάλαβες, ενοώ οτι η είκόνα που ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ στην οθόνη είναι ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ απο το σήμα που έχουμε στην ΚΕΡΑΙΑ μας, επειδή διωρθώθηκε απο τα πρωτόκολα διόρθωσης. Αν δεν υπήρχαν τα πρωτόκολα διόρθωσης η ποιότητα εικόνας θα ήταν ΣΑΦΩΣ χειρότερη.

----------


## dalai

"Το τρόπος μετάδοσης του σήματος στα ψηφιακά εκμεταλλεύεται όλες τις παραμέτρους λήψης. Για παράδειγμα τις ανακλάσεις"
Τελικα ισχυει ή δεν ισχυει αυτο ρε παιδια? Ειναι συμαντικο και δεν το εχω επιβεβαιωσει..

----------


## sigmacom

Η βάση είναι αυτό που είπε ο Plouf: ψηφιακή μετάδοση. 
Συγκριτικά, για την αναλογική μετάδοση ενός τηλεοπτικού προγράμματος με VSB AM διαμόρφωση θέλεις 30dB SNR στον δέκτη για να δεις "κρύσταλλο" εικόνα, όταν για το ίδιο εύρος ζώνης ψηφιακά με COFDM, θέλεις minimum 13dB SNR στον δέκτη (και μεταδίδεις και περισσότερα προγράμματα).

----------

billisj (13-07-13), 

Hary Dee (13-07-13), 

kioan (15-07-13)

----------


## hurt30

> Hurt30 δεν είναι ακριβώς ετσι όπως τα είπες τα πράγματα.
>  Η ψηφιακή μετάδοση είναι ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ευαίσθητη στις ανακλάσεις και τις παρεμβολές όσον αφορά την ραδιοσυχνότητα.
>  Υπόκειτε ακριβώς στην ίδια θεωρεία με την αναλογική εκπομπή.



Όχι δεν είναι σωστό αυτό που γράφεις και μην επιμένεις. Μπορείς να διαβάσεις μια σύντομη ποεριγραφή για το COFDM εδώ και να καταλάβεις γιατί δεν είναι το ίδιο.





> Ο ΚΥΡΙΩΤΕΡΟΣ λόγος που η εικόνα στην ψηφιακή μετάδοση είναι καλύτερη απο την αναλογική, είναι οτι το ψηφιακό σήμα έχει ενσωματομένους αλγόριθμους διόρθωσης, που του επιτρέπουν να διορθώσει τα "λάθη" της λήψης.
>  Το ψηφιακό σήμα (μετά την λήψη και αποκοδηκοποίηση) είναι νια σειρά απο bit. Μετά από κάθε συγκεκριμένο αριθμό bit (συνήθως 8, 16 ή 32) υπάρχουν μερικά bit διόρθωσης, το λεγόμενο CRC Check. Ετσι μπορεί ο αποκοδικοποιητή να καταλάβει αν η λήψη έγινε σωστά και να διορθώσει μικρολαθάκια. ΜΕΤΑ απο αυτή την διαδικασία, σχηματίζεται η εικόνα σε μορφή MPEG4 οπου ΚΑΙ εκεί υπάρχουν πρωτόκολα διόρθωσης της εικόνας. Ετσι η τελική εικόνα είναι κατα πολύ ανώτερη απο την αρχική λήψη.
> 
> Βέβαια, καμια φορά, τα προτόκολα διόρθωσης ΔΕΝ τα καταφέρνουν να  υπερκαλύψουν την κακή λήψη, οπότε στην εικόνα παρουσιάζονται διάφορα  "χρωματιστα κουτάκια" τα λεγόμενα "artifacts" ή ακόμα χειρότερα, παγώνει  η εικόνα, μέχρι να γίνει λήψη της επόμενης εικόνας που θα έχει μικρό  αριθμό σφαλμάτων, τα οποία θα μπορούν να διορθωθούν απο τον  αποκωδικοποιητή.



Είπα να μην το τεχνικέψουμε αλλά ας πούμε δυο πράγματα. Σωστά αναφέρεις ότι υπάρχουν αλγόριθμοι διόρθωσης. O όρος CRC check όπως τον χρησιμοποιείς είναι λάθος. Τα λάθη της λήψης δεν διορθώνονται από κανένα crc check γιατί απλά το crc σου λεέι πότε τα δεδομένα σου είναι σωστά και πότε όχι. Τα πράγματα είναι πιο περίπλοκα και ευνοηκά για εμάς τους χρήστες  :Smile: 

 Αυτό που έχει μια πιθανότητα να σου διορθώσει τα λάθος δεδομένα είναι το FEC που έχει το Line coding του σήματος το FEC είναι ανώτερη διαδικασία από το απλο crc (υπάρχει και το crc όμως). Η διαδικασία του FEC δεν είναι ότι υπάρχουν μερικά bit διόρθωσης, δεν είναι σωστό αυτο. Αλλά το datastream δεν είναι γραμμικό, δηλαδή αν το bitstream ειναι 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 με το FEC γίνεται 1 3 5 7 1 2 4 6 3 (δεν είναι ακριβές το παράδειγμα αλλά την λογική θέλω να δείξω - άσε που έχει και hamming code μέσα, μπάχαλο γίνεται). Με αυτό τον τρόπο μικρές περίοδοι που μπορεί να έχει χαθεί το datastream μπορεί να ανακτηθεί. Από εδώ και πέρα μόνο πρόβλεψη λαθών και περιορισμένη διόρθωση μπορεί να γίνει.

Στο επόμενο επίπεδο (κατα OSI-model) υπάρχουν οι αποκωδικοποιητές viterbi και reed solomon. Αυτοί είναι εξελιγμένοι αλγόρυθμοι που μπορούν περιορισμένα με στατιστικά μοντέλα να κάνουν διόρθωση-πρόβλεψη λαθών.
Φυσικά η διαδικασία έχει πολλά επίπεδα και hard decision και soft decision (πολυ viterbi σου λεω).





> Ετσι η τελική εικόνα είναι κατα πολύ ανώτερη απο την αρχική λήψη.



Δεν είμαι σίγουρος τι εννοείς εδώ. 





> Βέβαια παίζει ρόλο ότι "αδειάσαν" οι συχνότητες, αρα λιγότερες παρεμβολές, αλλά δεν είναι αυτός ο κύριος λόγος για την ποιότητα της εικόνας.



Για την ποιότητα της εικόνα όχι, αλλά για την ευκολία της λήψης ναι.





> ΕΠΙΣΗΣ, ΝΑΙ, ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΨΕΥΤΟ-ΚΕΡΑΙΟΥΛΑ για να κάνεις λήψη ψηφιακού σήματος ώπος είπε ο Χαράλαμπος, αλλα αυτό σημαίνει οτι έχει να κάνει ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΗ δουλειά ο αποκωδηκοποιητής και σε περίπτωση κακοκαιρίας ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ θα αρχίσει να τα χάνει και να βλέπεις "artifacts" και παγωμένη εικόνα, γιατι δεν θα μπορεί πλέον ο αποκωδηκοποιητής να διωρθώσει τα λάθη....



Σωστός. Βάλε το cpu να λιώσει στο τρέξιμο τα ηλεκτρόνια λέμε !!!



Άσχετο: Αν σκεφτείς τι φτιάξανε τα παλικάρια θα σου φύγει το μυαλό....

----------


## hurt30

> "Το τρόπος μετάδοσης του σήματος στα ψηφιακά εκμεταλλεύεται όλες τις παραμέτρους λήψης. Για παράδειγμα τις ανακλάσεις"
> Τελικα ισχυει ή δεν ισχυει αυτο ρε παιδια? Ειναι συμαντικο και δεν το εχω επιβεβαιωσει..



Η ακριβής αλήθεια απλουστευμένη είναι:

Ο δέκτης/αποκωδικοποιητής έχει την ικανότητα να επιλέξει από τα σήματα που λαμβάνει (ανεξάρτητα αν είναι απο ανάκλαση ή όχι) αυτό που θα του δώσει την καλύτερη απόδοση. Για περισσότερα δες τον όρο COFDM.

----------


## bchris

Καλα τα λετε, αλλα υπαρχει ενα βασικο μειονεκτημα με το ψηφιακο σημα, που ολοι παραβλεψατε.
Εκει που με το αναλογικο, με ψιλο-χαλια σημα εβλεπες, εστω και με λιγο χιονακι, με το ψηφιακο δεν βλεπεις τιποτα.

Ειναι δηλαδη οντως ή 0 ή 1  :Smile:

----------

billisj (13-07-13)

----------


## hurt30

Ε, όχι.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εκεί που με ψιλο-χαλια σήμα έβλεπες χιονάκι τώρα βλέπεις κρύσταλλο και εκεί που βλέπεις με σπασιματάκια δεν θα μπορούσες να ξεχωρίσεις το σήμα του σταθμού από το χιόνι.
Τώρα μην μπλέκεις το τί έπιανες από Υμηττό με τα τέρατα πομπους και τι πιάνεις τώρα από Πάρνηθα (αν αυτό είναι η βάση σύγκρισής σου).
Δες αυτό που έγραψε ο Sigmacom παραπάνω.

----------


## angel_grig

Nαι,αλλα εαν ειναι ετσι γιατι μολις λιγο μετακινησω την εσωτερικη κεραια παπαλα το σημα?Σαν απλος χρηστης δεν με πειθει το ψηφιακο γιατι περιμενα να εχει τα πλεονεκτηματα του αναλογικου χωρις τα μειονεκτηματα του,αλλα τελικα εχει περισσοτερα μειονεκτηματα.Σαν νεο φορματ που ειναι θα επρεπε να πιανει "καμπανα" οπως και να εχω την κεραια,ασε που εαν ανοιξεις ενα μιξερ πχ παει το σημα.Ασε που εαν θες να δεις σε κινηση (πχ αυτοκινητο) θες ειδικο αποκωδικοποιητη..

----------


## hurt30

> Nαι,αλλα εαν ειναι ετσι γιατι μολις λιγο μετακινησω την εσωτερικη κεραια παπαλα το σημα?Σαν απλος χρηστης δεν με πειθει το ψηφιακο γιατι περιμενα να εχει τα πλεονεκτηματα του αναλογικου χωρις τα μειονεκτηματα του,αλλα τελικα εχει περισσοτερα μειονεκτηματα.Σαν νεο φορματ που ειναι θα επρεπε να πιανει "καμπανα" οπως και να εχω την κεραια,ασε που εαν ανοιξεις ενα μιξερ πχ παει το σημα.



Περίμενες λάθος πράγματα. Το σύστημα (με τις παραμέτρους που έχει εφαρμοστεί) λειτουργεί πολύ καλά. 





> Ασε που εαν θες να δεις σε κινηση (πχ αυτοκινητο) θες ειδικο αποκωδικοποιητη..



Ότι αποκωδικοποιητή και να έχεις το ίδιο θα βλέπεις (εκτός αν έχεις τίποτα comb filters - αλλά και πάλι μικρή διαφορά θα έχει).
Για γρηγορότερες κινήσεις θέλεις μεγαλύτερο bitrate. Το σύστημα μπορεί να το κάνει αλλά τα παράπονα στα κανάλια και την digea.

----------


## chip

εγώ πάντος θέλω αναλογικό και είμαι κατά του φασισμού που υποχρεώνει την απαγορευση των αναλογικών... αλλά ειπαμε η κυρία Μερκελ κυβερνα και πως αλλοιως θα πληρωνονταν τα ινστιτουτα (Fraunhoffer... κλπ...) για τις πατέντες τους πάνω στους αλγόριθμος αποκοδικοποίησης... Όποιο κανάλι θέλει αν ας γινόταν ψηφιακό... οχι υποχρεωτικά! Και που να δειτε που ετοιμάζουν και το ψηφιακό ραδιόφωνο.... Κάποτε ένα παιδι του δημοτικού μπορούσε να φτιάξει δεκτη ΑΜ... σε λιγο για να φτιαξεις ραδιοφωνο θα θελεις 3 διδακτορικα και να πληρωσεις και 100 πατεντες.....
Γιατί εμεις τελικά θα πληρώσουμε αυτα που μας υποχρεώνουν να χρησιμοποιήσουμε...που φυσικα δεν μπορούμε να παραγουμε...

Συγνώμη για το ασχετο πάνω στο θέμα αλλά θα έσκαγα αν δεν το γραφα! Αν τωρα το διαγραψει ενας συντηρητης του forum καταλαβαίνω οτι θα ειναι δικαιολογημενος...

----------

bchris (14-07-13), 

billisj (13-07-13), 

SRF (13-07-13)

----------


## hurt30

> εγώ πάντος θέλω αναλογικό και είμαι κατά του φασισμού που υποχρεώνει την απαγορευση των αναλογικών... αλλά ειπαμε η κυρία Μερκελ κυβερνα και πως αλλοιως θα πληρωνονταν τα ινστιτουτα (Fraunhoffer... κλπ...) για τις πατέντες τους πάνω στους αλγόριθμος αποκοδικοποίησης... Όποιο κανάλι θέλει αν ας γινόταν ψηφιακό... οχι υποχρεωτικά! Και που να δειτε που ετοιμάζουν και το ψηφιακό ραδιόφωνο....



Όχι σε αυτό δεν έχεις δίκιο. Δεν μπορείς να σταματήσεις την πρόοδο και δεν πρέπει. Άσε που σε βάθος χρόνου είναι για καλό.
Αν ήθελαν όμως σε επίπεδο κυβέρνησης, θα μπορούσαν να διεκδικήσουν ένα εσπα ή επιχορήγηση ώστε οι δέκτες να μην έχουν 30 άλλα 10 ευρώ (πραγματικά νούμερα).
Γιατί δεν έγινε; Ίσως ο τζίρος ήταν πιο σημαντικός από την τελική τιμή. Ίσως με το ελληνικό δημόσιο το dvb με εσπα να ερχόταν το 2020. Δεν γνωρίζω.






> Κάποτε ένα παιδι του δημοτικού μπορούσε να φτιάξει δεκτη ΑΜ... σε λιγο για να φτιαξεις ραδιοφωνο θα θελεις 3 διδακτορικα και να πληρωσεις και 100 πατεντες.....
> Γιατί εμεις τελικά θα πληρώσουμε αυτα που μας υποχρεώνουν να χρησιμοποιήσουμε...που φυσικα δεν μπορούμε να παραγουμε...



Σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο και όχι μόνο. Πιστεύω ότι η γεννιά μας θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή όπως η γενία των λυχνιών όταν ήρθαν οι μικροεπεξεργαστές, και έτσι θα κοιτάμε τα πιτσιρίκια μας...






> Συγνώμη για το ασχετο πάνω στο θέμα αλλά θα έσκαγα αν δεν το γραφα! Αν τωρα το διαγραψει ενας συντηρητης του forum καταλαβαίνω οτι θα ειναι δικαιολογημενος...



Καλά έκανες και το έγραψες. Ontopic είναι έτσι και αλλιώς. Δεν πιστεύω να το διαγράψει κανείς.

----------


## chip

το πρόβλημα μου δεν ειναι με την εξελιξη... αλλα με την υποχρεωτική αλλαγή... Ας εβαζαν οι Γερμανοι στη χώρα τους απο τωρα και εμεις σε 10-15 χρονια που ολοι οι δεκτες που θα χαμε στα σπιτια μας θα υποστηριζαν ψηφιακή τηλεόραση και θα αλλαζαν οι σταθμοι το σήμα εκπομπής τους αναλογα και με τα οικονομικα τους... Οστοσο θα ελειγαν και οι πατεντες.... Αλλα αυτο ηταν το θεμα οτι επρεπε να αγορασουμε *τωρα* που ειναι σε υσχή οι πατέντες!

----------


## hurt30

Ποιές πατέντες; το 80% των δεκτών που αγοράσε ο κόσμος στα 30 ευρώ έχουν κόστος κατασκευαστή 10-15 ευρώ (άλλο παράδειγμα δέκτης είναι με HDMI / PVR  HD λιγότερο απο €10 FOB) . Μερικοί και ακόμα παρακάτω.
Τα ελατήρια που έσπρωξαν αυτή την αλλαγή είναι πιο μεγάλα. Μην βλέπεις που τώρα όλος ο κόσμος είναι σε ύφεση. Η ζήτηση για συχνότητες θα είναι πολύ μεγάλη. Ειδικά από την κινητή τηλεφωνία.
Το νέο σύστημα  αυτό είναι ένα μέρος ευρύτερου πάζλ στις τηλεπικοινωνίες. 
Άλλωστε έχει και τα καλά του. Π.χ. η εκπεμπόμενη ακτινοβολία είναι πολύ μικρότερη τώρα. Όσο για τα 10-15 χρόνια, ίσως πρέπει να αναλογιστούμε μήπως τεχνολογικά είμαστε ακριβώς σε αυτό το σημείο (10 χρόνια πίσω).

Πάντως έστω και έτσι καλά που ήρθε τώρα γιατί αλλιώς φοβάμαι δεν θα ερχόταν καθόλου.

----------


## chip

οι εταιρίες που φτιάχνουν τα τσιπάκια αποκοδικοποίησης εχουν πληρώσει για πατεντες για τους αλγοριθμους αποκωδικοποιησης. Μπορει να βγαινει ελαχιστο κοστος ανα καταναλωτη το κοστος αγορας των δικαιωμάτων...ομως ο καταναλωτης αναγκαζεται να αγορασει καινουριο εξοπλισμο...

----------

billisj (13-07-13), 

SRF (13-07-13)

----------


## hurt30

Τίποτα δεν έχουν πληρώσει. η MPEG-LA δεν έχει δικαιοδοσία στην Κίνα. Επίσης να μην ξεχνάμε πως έφαγε τα μουτρα της η MPEG-LA από την qualcomm για το Η.264.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... ομως ο καταναλωτης αναγκαζεται να αγορασει καινουριο εξοπλισμο...



Κοίτα πόσοι είναι αυτοί σε μια γειτονιά:

----------


## xifis

καλη η θεωρια κ η αναλυση,αλλα το συστημα αυτο *δουλευει μονο στο χαρτι.*οσοι επιασαν να ασχοληθουν για να βαλουν "ψηφιακο" σε μια απλη τηλεοραση περασαν απο ολα τα σταδια :

-νταβατζιλικι να αγορασεις τουλαχ απο ενα κινεζοσκουπιδι για καθε τηλεοραση (για ενα μεσο σπιτι με 3 τηλεορασεις,περιπου 70-100 ευρω)

-τα ευχαριστα του "τελεια εικονα κ ηχος χωρις χιονια κ ειδωλα"..ναι που για εναν μυστηριο λογο ξαφνικα εκει που πριν εβλεπες καμπανα,του αποκωδικοποιητη δε του αρεσει το σημα,κ ειτε του πεφτει λιγο,ειτε κορεζεται,η θα πιανει το καναλι 54 αλλα οχι το 55,ενω πριν τα βλεπες,τωρα η ουσια ειναι μια.*ΔΕ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ.
*
-εξτρα εξοδα,σε ενισχυτες ταφ καλωδια παρελκομενα (κοστος απο 10-50 ευρω) για να διορθωσεις μια εγκατασταση που μεχρι χτες* ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕ κ εβλεπες.*κ φυσικα δε μιλω για εικονα με χιονι κ μετρια ληψη..

-εξτρα εξοδα για τηλεκοντρολ που μαθαινει,για να μη παλευεις με 2 κοντρολ σα τον τρελο.

απο κει που εβλεπα λοιπον,εδωσα προσωπικα συνολικα γυρω στα 130 ευρω για την υποθεση αποκωδικοποιητης κ χωρις να ειμαι ενας ανιδεος ηλικιωμενος-συνταξιουχος.

που ειναι η προοδος κυριοι?τι με νοιαζει η HD ληψη κ η τελεια εικονα χωρις χιονια,οταν αμφισβητειται η ιδια η μεταδοση της πληροφοριας απο ενα συστημα που ειναι στα σπαργανα ακομα?τι να την κανω την διορθωση του σηματος οταν αυτο αμφισβητειται αν θα φτασει στον δεκτη μου?

ΥΓ:δε σχολιαζω τους "ατυχους" που ετυχε να παρουν καινουρια τηλεοραση αλλα ειχε MPEG2 αποκωδικοποιητη,κ καταντησαν ειτε με καρτουλες που δε δουλευουν,ειτε με το πολυ ομορφο φασον μενου των κινεζιων,σε μια νεα τηλεοραση που θεωρηθηκε παλια..

----------

billisj (13-07-13)

----------


## hurt30

Φίλε xifis είσαι υπερβολικός. Αν δουλευε πριν και έβλεπες δεν είναι δυνατόν να μην δουλεύει και μετα. Εγώ δεν αντιμετώπισα στην πολυκατοικία κανένα πρόβλημα. Σε εγκατάσταση 10ετίας.
Επίσης το σύστημα δεν είναι καθόλου στα σπάργανα. Είναι μια δοκιμασμένη τεχνολογία. Τώρα γιατι MPEG4 και όχι MPEG2 ή γιατί QAM64 και όχι 16 έχει πολύ κουβέντα. 
Αν έφτανε από το ίδιο κέντρο εκπομπής το σήμα της αναλογικής σωστά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην φτάνει και το ψηφιακό. Τώρα αν το κεραιοσύστημά σου έβλεπε πάρνηθα, τότε έχεις θέμα.
Τώρα αν πριν έπαιζε καμπάνα προς τι ο ενισχυτής και τα ταφ; Δεν γνωρίζεις καταρχήν ότι τα ταφ δεν κάνουν καλό στο... σήμα;

Επίσης όπως σε όλα τα πράγματα στην εποχή μας το φτηνό δεν είναι σχεδόν ποτέ καλό.

----------


## vasilllis

> καλη η θεωρια κ η αναλυση,αλλα το συστημα αυτο *δουλευει μονο στο χαρτι.*οσοι επιασαν να ασχοληθουν για να βαλουν "ψηφιακο" σε μια απλη τηλεοραση περασαν απο ολα τα σταδια :
> 
> -νταβατζιλικι να αγορασεις τουλαχ απο ενα κινεζοσκουπιδι για καθε τηλεοραση (για ενα μεσο σπιτι με 3 τηλεορασεις,περιπου 70-100 ευρω)
> 
> -τα ευχαριστα του "τελεια εικονα κ ηχος χωρις χιονια κ ειδωλα"..ναι που για εναν μυστηριο λογο ξαφνικα εκει που πριν εβλεπες καμπανα,του αποκωδικοποιητη δε του αρεσει το σημα,κ ειτε του πεφτει λιγο,ειτε κορεζεται,η θα πιανει το καναλι 54 αλλα οχι το 55,ενω πριν τα βλεπες,τωρα η ουσια ειναι μια.*ΔΕ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ.
> *
> -εξτρα εξοδα,σε ενισχυτες ταφ καλωδια παρελκομενα (κοστος απο 10-50 ευρω) για να διορθωσεις μια εγκατασταση που μεχρι χτες* ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕ κ εβλεπες.*κ φυσικα δε μιλω για εικονα με χιονι κ μετρια ληψη..
> 
> απο κει που εβλεπα λοιπον,εδωσα προσωπικα συνολικα γυρω στα 130 ευρω για την υποθεση αποκωδικοποιητης κ χωρις να ειμαι ενας ανιδεος ηλικιωμενος-συνταξιουχος.
> ...



αν μου επιτρεψεις,σαφως και εχεις δικιο αλλα ΑΝ ειναι και καλυτερο για τον αβ λογο δεν παμ στο καλυτερο γιατι το παλιο δουλευει?πως θα προχωρησουμε στην ζωη και στην τεχνολογια?(οχι βεβαια στο αντιθετο σημειο να μας καβαλαει η τεχνολογια)
Τα 130 ειναι τσουχτερα δυστηχως,ισως αν υπηρχε καποιος που να ενδιαφερεται για μας να μας ειχε ενημερωσει να μην αγοραζουμε τηλεορασεις με mpeg2 ,αλλα με 4 οπου μολις ανακοινωθηκε σε μια εβδομαδα βγηκαν σε κυκλοφορια(περιεργο ε? )
Επισης ας ειμαστε και φειδωλοι στις κουβεντες μας.130 ο αποκωδικοποιητης? ή για τις 3 τηλεορασεις και αλλες δυο στο εξοχικο?
Αναφερεις και για την προοδο.Ετσι υπαρχει προοδο,ερευνα μελετη προωθηση,επανασχεδιαση.Πιστεψε με στην Ελλαδα οτι και να γινει παντα θα ειμαστε 30 χρονια πισω,παντα θα ειναι στα σπαργανα..

----------


## angel_grig

> Φίλε xifis είσαι υπερβολικός. Αν δουλευε πριν και έβλεπες δεν είναι δυνατόν να μην δουλεύει και μετα.



Δεν νομιζω οτι υπερβαλλει γιατι εκει που εβλεπα μια χαρα με εσωτερικη κεραια τα αναλογικα,τωρα πρεπει να την εχω σε συγκεκριμενη θεση και με συγκεκριμενο αποκωδικοποιητη γιατι αλλιως ειτε θα εχω συνεχη σπασιματα ειτε καθολου σημα...τωρα εαν φταιει η digea ή το συστημα δεν το γνωριζω,απλα λεω αυτο που βλεπω..

----------


## mtzag

Το ολο πλεονεκτημα της ψηφιακης ειναι η συμπιεση ετσι σε λιγοτερες συχνοτητες χωρανε περισσοτερα καναλια.
Αυτο δινει δυνατοτητα για περισσοτερα καναλια και για HD εικονα που δεν εδινε το αναλογικο.
Θετικη η εξελιξη και οι συχνοτητες που θα ελευθερωθουνε μπορουνε να αξιοποιηθουνε.
Επισης οταν εχεις ψηφιακο σημα μπορεις να το καταγραψεις να το επεξεργαστεις με χρηση υπολογιστη πολυ ευκολα και φτηνα ...

Εδω στην ελλαδα ομως μονο οι νταβατζηδες παιρνουνε συχνοτητες.

----------


## djsadim

εγώ πάντως μέχρι στιγμής είμαι θεατής του αναλογικού σήματος της Πάρνηθα (και καλύτερα) και δεν βλεπω για πολύ καιρό ακόμα να μεταπηδώ στο ψηφιακό κόσμο της digea (δεν χάνω και τίποτα όλο σκουπίδια είναι και κάτι αξιόλογο που είχαν τα ψηφιακά της ερτ τα κόψανε και βάλανε τούς ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΥΣ και τούς ΑΓΓΛΟΥΣ)

----------


## hurt30

Φιλε Γρηγόρη, διάβασε όλο το μήνυμα πρώτα. Αν έβλεπες από Υμηττο σωστά, θα συνεχίσεις να βλέπεις ακόμα και με την εσωτερική. 
Δηλαδή στην περίπτωση σου με ένα αποκωδικοποιητή έβλεπες και με κάποιον αλλο δεν έβλεπες; Δεν μου λες όταν υπήρχαν άλλα άτομα στο χώρο την ξαναρύθμιζες ή όχι;

Πέρα από αυτό ας το πάρουμε χαμπάρι οι τηλεοράσεις εκτός αν είναι στο κάμπινγκ θέλουν εξωτερική κεραία, δεν γίνεται αλλιώς.

----------


## hurt30

> εγώ πάντως μέχρι στιγμής είμαι θεατής του αναλογικού σήματος της Πάρνηθα (και καλύτερα) και δεν βλεπω για πολύ καιρό ακόμα να μεταπηδώ στο ψηφιακό κόσμο της digea (δεν χάνω και τίποτα όλο σκουπίδια είναι και κάτι αξιόλογο που είχαν τα ψηφιακά της ερτ τα κόψανε και βάλανε τούς ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΥΣ και τούς ΑΓΓΛΟΥΣ)



Οι Αγγλοι και οι Γερμανοί ήταν εκεί και όταν ηταν η ΕΡΤ σε εκπομπή. Όσο για το πρόγραμμα, εντάξει και εγώ δεν τρελένομαι. Αλήθεια η λήψη απο Πάρνηθα, είναι πιο εύκολη σχετικά με την προ digea εποχή;

----------


## xifis

@hurt30

δεν ειμαι καθολου υπερβολικος,σου περιγραφω την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια απο 5-6 εγκαταστασεις δικες μου,φιλων κ συγγενων.η συμπεριφορα του συστηματος ηταν ιδια.ειτε σε κεντρικη εγκατασταση,ειτε σε μεμονωμενη με μια κεραια κ με απλα ισοσταθμισμενα ταφ κ F βυσματα,χωρις ενισχυτη,τα ιδια συνεβαιναν.Υμηττος πριν,Υμηττος τωρα.δεν αλλαξε καμια ληψη.
κ συγκεκριμενα,επαιζαν κ καναλια απο το ανωτερο σημειο της μπαντας (πχ MAD στο καναλι 61 νομιζω),αν υπαρχουν αμφιβολιες για τυχον κατασταση καλωδιων κλπ..

προς τι τα ταφ..ηταν μεσα στα παρελκομενα που ενδεχομενως χρειαστει μια εξαρχης εγκατασταση,ειτε σε μια μεμονωμενη κεραια,ειτε απο κεντρικη,μιας κ οπως περιεγραψα,οι αποκωδικοποιητες ειχαν προτιμησεις η πιο συγκεκριμενα ενα στενο ωφελιμο παραθυρο ληψης,οπου ειτε ησουν δυνατα η χαμηλα,αυτος δεν εδειχνε,σαν να μη πιανεις.δε τοχετε προσεξει αυτο?

@mertzani

καλη η προοδος,αρκει να λυνει υπαρχοντα προβληματα,κ φυσικα χωρις να δημιουργει νεα.εγω κ ο καθε εγω,δεν ειχα προβλημα με τη κατανομη της μπαντας,την ισχυ,α με παταει ο διπλα,κλπ αλλα κ κυριως με τη ληψη κ εμφανιση των καναλιων να το πω απλα..τετοιες ριζικες παρεμβασεις απαιτουν χρονο,δε γινονται εν μια νυκτι φυσικα,οπως εδω.
επρεπε οπως σωστα ειπε ενας πιο πανω,η φαση να ειναι μεταβατικη,κ επιλεκτικη σε οριζοντα 15ετιας,μεχρι να αλλαχθουν λογω παλαιοτητας οι τηλεορασεις κ οχι λογω "Ψηφιακης Εποχης".η ψηφιακης κατοχης αν θελετε..θες καινουρια κ σμαρτ τιβι με hd κλπ?οκ σκαστα να γουσταρεις κ γω μαζι σου αξιζει.εισαι ξεχασμενος γεροντας κ εχεις την τηλεοραση για παρεα?αντε μαθε τωρα το κινεζοτηλεκοντρολ με τις ψειρες κουμπια,κ την ακολουθια ανοιξε τιβι,ανοιξε αποκωδ,κλπ κλπ..ετσι για τελεια εικονα.

ευκολα ενα σπιτι εχει 3 τιβι.σαλονι,μια η δυο κρεβατοκαμαρες,ισως μια στη κουζινα.

130 ευρω για 3 αποκωδικοποιητες του 30ευρου+19 για ενισχυτη γραμμης+10 για καλωδιοβυσματα ταφ+8 για 1 τηλεκοντρολ μαθητευομενο μαγο.

----------


## hurt30

> @hurt30
> 
> οι αποκωδικοποιητες ειχαν προτιμησεις η πιο συγκεκριμενα ενα στενο ωφελιμο παραθυρο ληψης,οπου ειτε ησουν δυνατα η χαμηλα,αυτος δεν εδειχνε,σαν να μη πιανεις.δε τοχετε προσεξει αυτο?



Ναι αυτό που λες ισχύει όταν υπάρχουν ενδοδιαμορφώσεις και αλληλεπιδράσεις από ενισχυτές γραμμής ταφ και γενικά μη ισοσταθμισμένα πράγματα. Εγκατάσταση ισοσταθμισμένη με ταφ δεν μπορεί να γίνει πρακτικά. 
Ειδικά οι δέκτες κίνα-καταραμένη είναι ότι χειρότερο υπάρχει... Επίσης δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί χρησιμοποιούν τις συχνότητες 810 και 826, χάθηκε να πάνε πιο κάτω; Ξέρουνε ότι τα υλικά στην Ελλάδα είναι... χμ... ελληνικά!

Επίσης όταν βάζετε ένα δέκτη να απενεργοποιείτε την τροφοδοσία κεραίας! Μπορεί να δημιουργήσει μπάχαλο και αυτό! 

Α! είπα μακριά απο τα πολύ φτηνά μηχανήματα; Δωσε ρε παιδί μου 10 ευρώ παραπάνω. Για τα νεύρα σου είναι!

----------


## xifis

> Ναι αυτό που λες ισχύει όταν υπάρχουν ενδοδιαμορφώσεις και αλληλεπιδράσεις από ενισχυτές γραμμής ταφ και γενικά μη ισοσταθμισμένα πράγματα. Εγκατάσταση ισοσταθμισμένη με ταφ δεν μπορεί να γίνει πρακτικά. 
> Ειδικά οι δέκτες κίνα-καταραμένη είναι ότι χειρότερο υπάρχει... Επίσης δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί χρησιμοποιούν τις συχνότητες 810 και 826, χάθηκε να πάνε πιο κάτω; Ξέρουνε ότι τα υλικά στην Ελλάδα είναι... χμ... ελληνικά!



αρα ερχεσαι στα λογια μου.που καταληγουμε?οτι το συστημα αυτο με τις ιδιοτροπιες του ειναι ανεπαρκες να επιβιωσει κατω απο συχνες καθημερινες συνθηκες.γιαυτο γραφω οτι πριν μια αναλογικη εγκατασταση δουλευε ενω η ψηφιακη πανω της δυσκολευεται.ειδικα κ με κινεζικους δεκτες.

για μενα αυτο το συστημα θα εχει πετυχει αν καταφερει με τους "αλγοριθμους κ την τεχνολογια του" που λιβανιζουν ολοι,οτι κ το αναλογικο.να μεγιστοποιησει το ωφελιμο ευρος σταθμης.αυτο ειναι το ενοχλητικοτερο,οτι ειναι η μηδεν η ενα.

----------


## hurt30

Όχι δεν έρχομαι στα λόγια σου, ένα σύστημα με ενισχυτη και μετά άλλο ενισχυτή και μετά ένα ταφ και μετά ενα άλλο ενισχυτή, δεν είναι σύστημα, είναι μπάχαλο!
Μπορεί ένας δεκτης επιπέδου Rohde & Schwarz να μπορεί να δουλέψει αλλά αυτό είναι κουβέντα για μεταπτυχιακό.
Επίσης στην συμπεριφορά οι τηλεοράσεις και οι καλόι δέκτες mpeg4 είναι καλύτεροι (έχουν μεγαλύτερο operating range) από τους κινεζοτελειωμένους. 

Στην πράξη ένα αξιοπρεπες σύστημα με επώνυμα υλικά μπορεί να την κάνει την δουλειά άνετα και εύκολα χωρίς να δίνεις μια περιουσία.

Το σύστημα είναι εδώ και λειτουργεί με τους αλγορίθμους και τις σφυρίχτρες του. Το δε Operating range με αξιοπρεπή υλικά (χωρις καφρίλες ενισχυτή στον ενισχυτη - πάρε ένα ικανότερο ενισχυτη για την κεντρική σου εν τέλη) είναι επαρκές και αναλογικά μεγαλύτερο της αναλογικής τηλεόρασης.

----------


## sigmacom

Ρε παιδιά, όταν δεν είχαμε δρόμους και σπάγαμε τα αυτοκίνητα, τι έπρεπε να γίνει? Να φτιάξουμε τους δρόμους ή να μείνουμε στα κάρα και τα γαϊδουράκια? 
Η ψηφιακή μετάδοση έχει πολλά περισσότερα πλεονεκτήματα, οι κακές και αρχαίες εγκαταστάσεις λήψης είναι ευκαιρία να αποκατασταθούν. 
Ναί, δεν είναι η καλύτερη εποχή οικονομικά για τέτοιες δαπάνες, αλλά θα γυρίσουμε στα κάρα?!  :Smile:

----------


## GeorgeVita

Επειδή:




> ... Η ψηφιακή μετάδοση είναι ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ευαίσθητη στις ανακλάσεις και τις παρεμβολές όσον αφορά την ραδιοσυχνότητα. Υπόκειτε ακριβώς στην ίδια θεωρεία με την αναλογική εκπομπή...



αλλά με κάτι "+/- ψιλά" για το SNR το οποίο πάει περίπατο σε παλιές εγκαταστάσεις:




> ... όταν υπάρχουν ενδοδιαμορφώσεις και αλληλεπιδράσεις από ενισχυτές γραμμής ταφ και γενικά μη ισοσταθμισμένα πράγματα...



Με απλές δοκιμές βιώνουμε επίσης το "*άνετα ... χαλάει το σήμα*":





> Γιατί με το ψηφιακό σήμα δουλεύουμε *άνετα* και με μικρές κεραίες;
> ... Τώρα μπορούμε να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας και με κάτι τόσο δα κεραιούλες της πλάκας (που βέβαια λίγο να κάτσεις σε "λάθος" μέρος δίπλα τους *χαλάει το σήμα*).



Μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε ότι:
"*ΚΑΙ στην ψηφιακή λήψη χρειάζεται σωστό σύστημα κεραίας-προενίσχυσης-καλωδίων-κατανεμητών-...*".


_[Προσθήκη 18:05]_
... και βέβαια οι περισσότεροι χρήστες της "Ψηφιακής" δεν ενοχλούνται αν βλέπουν την Κυρία Χούκλη 16:9 από σήμα 4:3



γιατί απλά ενδιαφέρονται *να μην έχει μαύρο δεξιά-αριστερά η Dump-TV τους...*
_[/Προσθήκη]_

----------


## angel_grig

> Φιλε Γρηγόρη, διάβασε όλο το μήνυμα πρώτα. Αν έβλεπες από Υμηττο σωστά, θα συνεχίσεις να βλέπεις ακόμα και με την εσωτερική.



Kαι ομως η ληψη δεν ειναι οπως ηταν με το αναλογικο..λιγο να μετακινησω την κεραια παει το σημα..





> Δηλαδή στην περίπτωση σου με ένα αποκωδικοποιητή έβλεπες και με κάποιον αλλο δεν έβλεπες; Δεν μου λες όταν υπήρχαν άλλα άτομα στο χώρο την ξαναρύθμιζες ή όχι;



Ναι..με αυτον που εχω τωρα βλεπω,ενω με εναν αλλο η εικονα ηταν απαραδεκτη (συνεχη σπασιματα και επρεπε να αλλαζω την θεση της κεραιας συνεχεια).Η ληψη δεν αλλαζε με την παρουσια αλλων ατομων στον χωρο.





> Πέρα από αυτό ας το πάρουμε χαμπάρι οι τηλεοράσεις εκτός αν είναι στο κάμπινγκ θέλουν εξωτερική κεραία, δεν γίνεται αλλιώς.



Γιατι να θελουν εξωτερικη κεραια με το ψηφιακο ενω με το αναλογικο δεν ηθελαν?Μενοντας σε διαμερισμα δεκαετιας 70 οπου υπαρχει μονο μια πριζα κεραιας δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολο να τρυπαω τοιχους για να περναω καλωδια..Το να χρειαζεται εξωτερικη κεραια για να δω το θεωρω οπισθοδρομηση και οχι προοδο...

----------


## vasilllis

> @hurt30
> 
> 
> @mertzani
> 
> καλη η προοδος,αρκει να λυνει υπαρχοντα προβληματα,κ φυσικα χωρις να δημιουργει νεα.εγω κ ο καθε εγω,δεν ειχα προβλημα με τη κατανομη της μπαντας,την ισχυ,α με παταει ο διπλα,κλπ αλλα κ κυριως με τη ληψη κ εμφανιση των καναλιων να το πω απλα..τετοιες ριζικες παρεμβασεις απαιτουν χρονο,δε γινονται εν μια νυκτι φυσικα,οπως εδω.
> επρεπε οπως σωστα ειπε ενας πιο πανω,η φαση να ειναι μεταβατικη,κ επιλεκτικη σε οριζοντα 15ετιας,μεχρι να αλλαχθουν λογω παλαιοτητας οι τηλεορασεις κ οχι λογω "Ψηφιακης Εποχης".η ψηφιακης κατοχης αν θελετε..θες καινουρια κ σμαρτ τιβι με hd κλπ?οκ σκαστα να γουσταρεις κ γω μαζι σου αξιζει.εισαι ξεχασμενος γεροντας κ εχεις την τηλεοραση για παρεα?αντε μαθε τωρα το κινεζοτηλεκοντρολ με τις ψειρες κουμπια,κ την ακολουθια ανοιξε τιβι,ανοιξε αποκωδ,κλπ κλπ..ετσι για τελεια εικονα.
> 
> ευκολα ενα σπιτι εχει 3 τιβι.σαλονι,μια η δυο κρεβατοκαμαρες,ισως μια στη κουζινα.
> ...



Tον χρονο φιλε μου τον ειχαμε απλετα,ασχετα αν εμεις σαν ελληνες τρεξαμε στις 31 του μηνος να παρουμε αποκωδικοποιητες γιατι την επομενη γινοταν ψηφιακο.Ειχαμε κοντα δυο χρονια για πειραματισμους και ερευνες.Φανταζομαι πως και η ιδια η εταιρεια σε αυτα τα δυο χρονια θα μπορουσε να κανει αλλαγες και μετατροπες ωστε να ειναι ετοιμη!!
Για τα 130€ δεν διαφωνησω αν και παλι τα βρισκω υπερβολικα(στο σπιτι μου δυο καρτες και ενα κινεζοκερατο-που μου εχει σπασει τα αρ........δια το τηλεκοντρολ εδωσα 30+30+35 ) δεν καταλαβαινω τι χρειαζονται ενισχυτεες κλπ..... και ταφ,πριν πως δουλευαν???
επισης επειδη σεβομαι την οικονομικη κατασταση πολλων ακομα και τα 30 ειναι υπερβολικα........

----------


## djsadim

> Οι Αγγλοι και οι Γερμανοί ήταν εκεί και όταν ηταν η ΕΡΤ σε εκπομπή.



ενοω οτι κατάργησαν τα 2 ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ prisma (mpeg2) και στη θέση τους έχωσαν bbc και deutsche welle (για να συνηθίζουμε την γλώσσα)




> Όσο για το πρόγραμμα, εντάξει και εγώ δεν τρελένομαι. Αλήθεια η λήψη απο Πάρνηθα, είναι πιο εύκολη σχετικά με την προ digea εποχή;



όχι τα ίδια και χειρότερα (μάλλον έχουν ρίξει την ισχύ μερικοί ) μετα την digea

----------


## Hary Dee

Δεν περίμενα ότι το θέμα θα έπαιρνε τέτοια έκταση  :Huh: 

Από όλα όσα διάβασα νομίζω ότι η πιο απλή και κατανοητή απάντηση είναι αυτή:



> Συγκριτικά, για την αναλογική μετάδοση ενός τηλεοπτικού προγράμματος με VSB AM διαμόρφωση θέλεις 30dB SNR στον δέκτη για να δεις "κρύσταλλο" εικόνα, όταν για το ίδιο εύρος ζώνης ψηφιακά με COFDM, θέλεις minimum 13dB SNR στον δέκτη



Είναι λοιπόν θέμα ευαισθησίας των ψηφιακών δεκτών...

 Σας ευχαριστώ και για όλες τις υπόλοιπες (σχετικές) απαντήσεις!

----------


## plouf

η ευαισθησια εχει να κάνει με το ειναι ψηφιακο και μπορεις να παρεις την "καθαρη πληροφορια" με πολυ μεγαλυτερο θόρυβο

ΔΕΝ μπορεις να κανει ποιο ευαισθητο αναλογικο δέκτη (γενικα) θες μεγαλυτερη κεραία μετα

----------

Hary Dee (13-07-13)

----------


## xifis

ναι ρε παιδια,καλα ολα αυτα.τυγχανει να ειμαι σχετικος με το επαγγελμα,αρα οντως εχω υποψιν μου οτι η βιβλιογραφια παιανιζει το νεο συστημα κλπ κλπ.
ΝΑΙ εχει δυνατοτητες κ παροχες που πριν δεν ειχαμε
ΝΑΙ ειναι εκσυχρονισμος
ΝΑΙ το ψηφιακο γενικα ειναι σαφως καλυτερο κ ευκολοτερα "διαχειρισιμο"

εδω ομως,αφενος η αγορα κατακλυστηκε απο 50 διαφορετικες μαρκες φασον,αποκωδικοποιητων,με διαφορετικη εκ διαμετρου ευαισθησια.επρεπε νασαι μαντης η να αλωνισεις το ιντερνετ για να παρεις κατι καλο.οι μεγαλες μαρκες του χωρου που ειναι αληθεια?δεν ειδα πουθενα εναν αποκωδικοποιητη PHILIPS πχ,απτη πλεον "τηλεορασικη" εταιρεια δηλ.η την ετερη,τη SONY.γιατι αραγε?? :Confused1: 

αφετερου,αυτο με τα ταφ κ τους ενισχυτες που δε το καταλαβατε,εστω σε μια εγκατασταση 30ετιας,σε πολυκατοικια.με τις γνωστες ασυνενοησιες που διεπουν τις πολυκατοικιες,κ τις παραξενιες,θελοντας πχ να δωσεις εικονα στο διαμερισμα σου..πολλα σπιτια εχουν μια μπριζα μονο κ απο κει κανουν κουμαντο.δεν ειναι σα τις καινουριες με τις 2-3 μπριζες σε καθε διαμερισμα.αρα αναγκαζεσαι απο μια μπριζα να μοιρασεις γυρω γυρω σ ολο το σπιτι.

πριν με το αναλογικο,ΟΣΟ σκατα κ να ηταν η κεντρικη εγκατασταση,οτι μαιμουδια κ νακανες,ολες οι τηλεορασεις κατι θα σου εδειχναν.κ αυτο το κατι ηταν παραπανω απο αρκετο.το "βλεπω" απτο "δε βλεπω" ειχε ενα πολυ μεγαλο ευρος.στη χειροτερη αγοραζες ακριβοτερο καλωδιο κ F βυσματα.στην τρισχειροτερη εβαζες εναν ενισχυτη γραμμης αν ησουν πλεον ατυχος.δεν ηταν λαθος.δεν ειχες αλλη επιλογη.τι αλλο να κανεις να βαλεις ισαριθμες κεραιες κ γραμμες στην ταρατσα?δε μιλαω για τις "τυχερες" περιπτωσεις ψηλων οροφων που με ενα πηρουνι για κεραια πιανανε καμπανα. :Tongue2: 

τωρα στο ψηφιακο το plug n play δεν επαιξε.απλα.οσο κ να το λιβανιζει η βιβλιογραφια.εκατσε πανω σε παλιες επι το πλειστον εγκαταστασεις να τις εκσυγχρονισει με το στανιο.κ πας στη κυρα σουλα κ της λες σου φερα το μηχανημα,κ το βαζεις να πιασει τα καναλια κ αυτο σου πεταει "no signal".τι της λες μετα?σοβαρα.οτι εχει καλυτερο SNR κ φταινε οι ενδοδιαμορφωσεις?
θα σου πει αφου εβλεπα πριν.
*
κ θα χει χιλια δικια.
*

πολλες φορες οντας "επιστημονες" ενος αντικειμενου,χανουμε την ουσια.η πολυ εξιδικευση οδηγει σε μη γνωση.
να το πω απλα,διαβαζουμε το μαθημα μας κ το ξερουμε παπαγαλια,αλλα στην πραγματικη του εφαρμογη ειναι αλλανταλων τα πραματα.

τι θα πει ευκαιρια για νεα εγκατασταση κ εκσυγχρονισμο?τι παει να πει με τα καρα?η ουσια δε βρισκεται στο 4PSK QAM SNR operating range και dbm. η ουσια ειναι αυτα τα μεγεθη να μπορουν να κανουν το καλο καλυτερο.οχι μονο σε συνθηκες εργαστηριου φυσικα.

----------


## antonis_p

> _[Προσθήκη 18:05]_
> ... και βέβαια οι περισσότεροι χρήστες της "Ψηφιακής" δεν ενοχλούνται αν βλέπουν την Κυρία Χούκλη 16:9 από σήμα 4:3
> 
> 
> 
> γιατί απλά ενδιαφέρονται *να μην έχει μαύρο δεξιά-αριστερά η Dump-TV τους...*
> _[/Προσθήκη]_



Έτσι ακριβώς την έδειχναν και οι 16:9 αναλογικές που αγοράστηκαν χωρίς ψηφιακό δέκτη.

Εν τω μεταξύ αγοράσαμε ένα σκασμό πανάκριβες CRT ή LCD κλπ αλλά βλέπουμε κάποιο κακόβουλο σχέδιο στα 30 ευρώ που δώσαμε για την κινέζικο δέκτη.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Έτσι ακριβώς την έδειχναν και οι 16:9 αναλογικές που αγοράστηκαν χωρίς ψηφιακό δέκτη...



Και το 16:9 ήρθε ως "τεχνική ποιοτική βελτίωση". Αυτό που θέλω να τονίσω είναι ότι πέρα από την διαδικασία μετάδοσης η και κωδ./αποκωδικοποίησης του σήματος, είναι βασικό να υπάρχει *σωστό σήμα* (και γεωμετρικά) κάτι που δεν το θεωρούν προαπαιτούμενο οι "ψηφιακοί" πάροχοι. Εννοείται ότι υπάρχουν σχετικά flag-άκια στο σήμα που μπορούν να ενημερώσουν τον δέκτη για αυτόματη αλλαγή λόγου (4:3 ή 16:9) που χρησιμοποιεί η ΕΡΤ από το 2004.





> ... Είναι λοιπόν θέμα ευαισθησίας των ψηφιακών δεκτών...



Είναι θέμα ικανότητας ανάκτησης ψηφιακής πληροφορίας μέσα στο θόρυβο η οποία καταλήγει σε καλύτερη εικόνα (η αναλογική θα είχε γραμμές ή χιόνια) αλλά όταν φτάσεις σε κάποιο "κάτω όριο" δεν έχεις καθόλου εικόνα (το παρατήρησες και μόνος σου με τη μετακίνησή σου γύρω από την κεραία).

----------

Hary Dee (14-07-13)

----------


## plouf

> ν
> 
> τωρα στο ψηφιακο το plug n play δεν επαιξε.απλα.οσο κ να το λιβανιζει η βιβλιογραφια.εκατσε πανω σε παλιες επι το πλειστον εγκαταστασεις να τις εκσυγχρονισει με το στανιο.κ πας στη κυρα σουλα κ της λες σου φερα το μηχανημα,κ το βαζεις να πιασει τα καναλια κ αυτο σου πεταει "no signal".τι της λες μετα?σοβαρα.οτι εχει καλυτερο SNR κ φταινε οι ενδοδιαμορφωσεις?
> θα σου πει αφου εβλεπα πριν.





φαινεται σου πέσανε ΜΟΝΟ οι παράξενες περιπτώσεις, γιατι στους ποιο πολλους σχεδον πάντα ηταν "plug n play" oυτε κεράιες αλλαξαμε ουτε καλωδιώσεις





> Πολλες φορες οντας "επιστημονες" ενος αντικειμενου,χανουμε την ουσια.η πολυ εξιδικευση οδηγει σε μη γνωση.
> να το πω απλα,διαβαζουμε το μαθημα μας κ το ξερουμε παπαγαλια,αλλα στην πραγματικη του εφαρμογη ειναι αλλανταλων τα πραματα.
> 
> τι θα πει ευκαιρια για νεα εγκατασταση κ εκσυγχρονισμο?τι παει να πει με τα καρα?η ουσια δε βρισκεται στο 4PSK QAM SNR operating range και dbm. η ουσια ειναι αυτα τα μεγεθη να μπορουν να κανουν το καλο καλυτερο.οχι μονο σε συνθηκες εργαστηριου φυσικα.



ουτο που λές απλα εχει να κάνει με τη γνωστή "δύναμη της αδράνειας" που απλά αρνείτε να αλλάξει γιατι βαριετε να κάνει μαι δουλίτσα
σε εξήγησαν οι περρισότεροι οτι με το ψηφιακό σήμα υπάρχουν μόνο πλεονεκτήματα.

τώρα το αν έτυχε σε μια - δυο - τρεις (εκατο ισως σε σενα (και καλα))  περιπτώσεις ΝΑΙ πρεπει να κανεις δουλειά πως θα το κανουμε !
δεν μπορούμε και ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να μένουμε πίσω !

----------


## SRF

ωραίο θέμα ανακινήσατε!!! 
Θα προσθέσω καθαρά προσωπικές απόψεις... που υποστήριζα & υποστηρίζω ακόμα, για την ΑΝΑΓΚΑΙΟΤΗΤΑ ή μη της συγκεκριμένης "τεχνολογικής" κίνησης! 





> Γιατί επιτέλους αποφασίσαμε να κάναμε μια σωστή δουλειά;
> Βασικά χωρίς πολλές λεπτομέριες οι βασικοί λόγοι είναι οι παρακάτω:
> 
> α. Το τρόπος μετάδοσης του σήματος στα ψηφιακά εκμεταλλεύεται όλες τις παραμέτρους λήψης. Για παράδειγμα τις ανακλάσεις, μετάδοση από διαφορετικά σημεία στην ίδια συχνότητα, είναι πιο ανθεκτικό το σήμα σε μη συνεχή ηλεκτρομαγνητικό θόρυβο και άλλα.
> β. Υπάρχει μια σχετική ομοιομορφία στην μετάδοση. Δεν υπάρχουν δηλαδή πομποί με 100kW δίπλα από άλλους με 5kW.
> γ. Χρησιμοποιούνται λιγότερες συχνότητες από πριν με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει μικρότερη πιθανότητα αλληλεπιδράσεων από συχνότητα σε συχνότητα και γενικα την παλεύουν καλύτερα τα συστήματα ενίσχυσης.



Δυστυχώς ΔΕΝ αποφασίσαμε ΕΜΕΙΣ καμμία κίνηση - πράξη προς "εξέλιξη" ! ΜΑΣ ΕΠΙΒΛΗΘΗΚΕ!!! 
Το κατά πόσον συμπεριφέρεται καλύτερα σε ανακλάσεις, συνχρησία συχνότητας, κλπ, είναι μιά συζήτηση που χρειάζεται μεγάλη ανάλυση! Το ότι αυτό σου έχουν πει, ως γενικότερο θεώρημα, δεν σημαίνει ότι για να συμβεί δεν απαιτείται συγκεκριμένη ακολουθία πράξεων μελετών και τεχνικών εφαρμογών από την πλευρά του μεταδότη ιδιαιτέρως! Αυτά ακριβώς ΑΝ τα έκανες και σε αναλογικής μορφής εφαρμογή για τον ίδιο σκοπό (τηλεόραση) θα είχες αδιαννό9ητα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα από όσα γνώρισες ως "αναλογική μετάδοση" !!! Το τι ισχύος πομποί απαιτούνται για... "ομοιομορφία" (?) στην μετάδοση... είναι επίσης σχετικό! Ούτε στην αναλογική απαραιτήτως θα χρειαζόσουν 30kW (100kW από ποιόν είδες να έχει άραγε) ΑΝ όπως προείπα είχαν μελετήσει το τι θα έπρατταν προ της μπαχαλοποίησης μέσω της επιστημονικής μεθόδου "όπου και βουνό, ρίξε και πομπό, ρίξε και ισχύ, να πάει στην ευχή" !!! 
Λιγότερες συχνότητες! ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΛΙΚΑ ΜΗ ΑΝΤΙΚΡΟΥΟΜΕΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΗΜΑ! Αλλά αρκεί? Αρκεί, δηλαδή αυτό όταν ο σκοπός μιάς εξέλιξης στην ανθρωπότητα ΔΕΝ θα πρέπει να είναι να έχεις δυνατότητα αύξησης των απορριμάτων (πρόγραμμα)  αλλά αναβαθμισμένη ποιότητα (προγράμματος) ακόμα και με μείωση αυτών? Πορσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει να γίνεται χρήση μιάς έστω συχνότητος για να εκπέμπονται τελικώς μέσω αυτής 1000 σκουπιδοπρογράμματα, αντί να χρησιμοποιούμε 10 συχνότητες που και οι 10 να εκπέμπουν πραγματικά ωφέλιμο και ποιοτικό ΜΗ ΠΡΟΠΑΓΑΝΔΙΣΤΙΚΟ πρόγραμμα!!! 
"Αλληλοεπιδράσεις" ? ΟΚ καταννοώ τι εννοείς τεχνικά! Να ξαναπούμε περί σωστών αρχικών μελετών & εφαρμογών τους επί αναλογικής? Να ξαναπούμε ότι ΑΝ τις είχαν κάνει - εφαρμόσει και αυτό δεν θα είχε καμμιά ή έστω ελάχιστη διαφορά σαν "βελτίωση" ? 








> Η βάση είναι αυτό που είπε ο Plouf: ψηφιακή μετάδοση. 
> Συγκριτικά, για την αναλογική μετάδοση ενός τηλεοπτικού προγράμματος με VSB AM διαμόρφωση θέλεις 30dB SNR στον δέκτη για να δεις "κρύσταλλο" εικόνα, όταν για το ίδιο εύρος ζώνης ψηφιακά με COFDM, θέλεις minimum 13dB SNR στον δέκτη (και μεταδίδεις και περισσότερα προγράμματα).



Sigmacom ξέρεις ότι αυτή η παράμετρος του Χ SNR δεν οφείλεται μόνο και αποκλειστικά στο ότι είναι αναλογική μετάδοσης! Ακόμα και η χρήση του VSB επιβαλλόταν από τον τρόπο αναλογικής διαμορφώσεως που επιβλήθηκε από "γέννας"! Σαφέστατα όμως συμφωνούμε ότι με ψηφιοποίηση μεταδιδόμενης πληροφορίας λόγο και των αλγορίθμων συμπίεσης αποσυμπίεσης και διορθώσεως σφαλμάτων, επιτυγχάνεται όντως καλύτερα η αναπαραγωγή τελικώς ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΕΥΡΟΣ ΖΩΝΗΣ με θεωρητικά μικρότερο, ισοδύναμο ως υπολογιζόμενο μέγεθος τελικώς σαν SNR! Αυτό όμως είναι το πιό σημαντικό ή το θεμελειώδες προτέρημα που καθιστά απαραίτητο το να καταργείς δια ροπάλου την χρήση του αποδεδειγμένα επί δεκαετίες "πεπαλαιωμένου" αναλογικού τρόπου ΠΟΥ ΣΑΦΩΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΞΙΟΠΡΕΠΕΣΤΑΤΑ ? Η εξέλιξη για την εξέλιξη είναι το τελικώς επιθυμητό? Σε άλλες μορφές -  χρήσεις επικοινωνιών είμαι υπέρμαχος κάθετα μιάς συνολικής ψηφιοποίησης αφού ο σκοπός, οι απαιτήσεις, το πλήρες αμφίδρομο αυτών, η πληροφορία μεταδόσεως αρχικά, αλλά και η πληθώρα σύγχρονων εξυπηρετητών, και σε γεωγραφική έκταση ΜΗ δεδομένη σε απόλυτα όρια, επιβάλλει τελικώς την ψηφιακή μετάδοση! 
Η τηλεόραση όμως, και πολλώ δε αναγκαιότερα το ραδιόφωνο, απαιτεί την εις βάθος λογική ΠΡΩΤΙΣΤΩΣ ανάλυση για τον σκοπό & την υπό μη ομαλές συνθήκες χρήση του ΙΣΩΣ, που ιστορικά το έχουν αναδείξει ως το μόνο ΒΙΩΣΙΜΟ μέσο ακόμα και αναγκαστικά της κρυφής πληροφορήσης. Δεν πρέπει να θυσιάζουμε τα πάντα στον βωμό μιας΄"τεχνολογικής εξέλιξης" όταν η λογική και η ιστορία δείχνει ότι αρκεί ένας τρελλός να ανέλθει στην εξουσία για να σου επιβάλλει μέσω αυτής & την πλήρη φίμωσή σου!!!  
Και δυστυχώς ή ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ κατ΄εμέ... ΚΑΝΑΝ ΤΟ ΣΦΑΛΜΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΔΕΙΞΟΥΝ ΗΔΗ ΑΥΤΟ, ΩΣ ΑΠΩΤΕΡΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΩΤΙΣΤΟ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΤΗΣ "ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗΣ"! Με την υπόθεση της ΕΡΤ! Το κλείσμο αυτής, ΕΔΕΙΞΕ πειραματικά, πόσο εύκολα πλέον θα ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥΝ κάθε μετάδοση ΜΗ ΑΡΕΣΤΗΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑΣ!  Το ότι ο 902 ΤΒ ΦΙΜΩΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΡΟΧΟ ΜΕΤΑΔΟΣΕΩΣ σε κάθε στιγμή που πήγε να μεταδόση σήμα από τα στούντιο της ΦΙΜΩΜΕΝΗΣ ΕΡΤ, αποδεικνύει ΠΛΗΡΩΣ το τι εστί για τους υψηλά υστάμενους και ασκούντες την εξουσία "ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ" όταν αυτή εξυπηρετεί πλήρως τους όποιους σκοπούς τους ώστε να καθίσταται ΑΝΑΓΚΑΙΑ & ΕΠΙΒΛΗΤΕΑ!!! 
Πόσο άτυχη άραγε ήταν τελικώς η Χούντα του 67 που ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΑΠΕΙ το ραδιόφωνο σε ψηφιακό, ώστε να ΜΗΝ ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ ΤΟ "ΕΔΩΩ ΠΟΛΥΤΕΧΝΕΙΟ" στα ερτζιανά? Πόσο ΑΤΥΧΟΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ που δεν είχε μετατραπεί το ραδιόφωνο σε ψηφιακό απο πριν το Πολυτεχνείο το 73, και γνωρίσαμε σπουδαίους Έλληνες μέσω αυτού, πχ Δαμανάκη... κλπ, που σώσαν την Ελλάδα, ως πατριωτες? 
Λέω...΄εγώ... 

Πόσο ΑΤΥΧΟΙ πραγματικά υπήρξαν οι Γερμανοί το 40, με 44 που ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΟ ΤΟ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΟ, και έπρεπε να 'σφραγίζουν" τα ραδιόφωνα σε όλη την κατεχόμενη εξ' αυτών Ευρώπη, και να τρέχουν συνέχεια με ραδιογωνιόμετρα δεξιά και αριστερά για να συλλαμβάνουν και κατάσχουν όποια ξεσφραγίζονταν? Πόσο πραγματικά ΑΤΥΧΟΙ ΥΠΗΡΞΑΝ ΟΝΤΩΣ! ΚΑΙ ΣΑΦΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΨΟΥΝ ΠΟΤΕ ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΑ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΑΤΥΧΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΑΝΑΛΗΦΘΕΙ, και μάλιστα ΤΗΛΕΟΠΤΙΚΑ!!!  :Wink:  





> Όχι σε αυτό δεν έχεις δίκιο. Δεν μπορείς να σταματήσεις την πρόοδο και δεν πρέπει. Άσε που σε βάθος χρόνου είναι για καλό.
> Αν ήθελαν όμως σε επίπεδο κυβέρνησης, θα μπορούσαν να διεκδικήσουν ένα εσπα ή επιχορήγηση ώστε οι δέκτες να μην έχουν 30 άλλα 10 ευρώ (πραγματικά νούμερα).
> Γιατί δεν έγινε; Ίσως ο τζίρος ήταν πιο σημαντικός από την τελική τιμή. Ίσως με το ελληνικό δημόσιο το dvb με εσπα να ερχόταν το 2020. Δεν γνωρίζω.
> 
> Σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο και όχι μόνο. Πιστεύω ότι η γεννιά μας θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή όπως η γενία των λυχνιών όταν ήρθαν οι μικροεπεξεργαστές, και έτσι θα κοιτάμε τα πιτσιρίκια μας...
> 
> Καλά έκανες και το έγραψες. Ontopic είναι έτσι και αλλιώς. Δεν πιστεύω να το διαγράψει κανείς.



Η πρόοδος για την "πρόοδο" ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΑΞΙΑ, πλην αυτής της "αξίας" που συγκεντρώνεται σε ορισμένους λογαριασμού τραπεζικούς κάποιων! 
Αυτό το σε "βάθος χρόνου" είναι για καλό... από που τεμκμαίρεται ως επιχείρημα? Από κάποια ιστορική αλήθεια, όπως αυτή που προανάφερα ήδη? Είναι κάτι που ως΄ο έχων κληρονομικό χάρισμα, μας γνωστοποιείς? 
Μάλιστα! Να έπαιρναν οι "κυβερνωντες" ένα ΕΣΠΑ ένα επιχορηγοδάνειο ακόμα... μέσα στο βούλιαγμα του πλοίου που μόνο το κεντρικό ιστίο πλέον στο άνω άκρο του δεν βρέχεται... για να αποκτοήσουμε ΟΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΤΕΡΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΒΙΩΣΗ ΜΑΣ! Ψηφιακή εικόνα - ΕΙΔΩΛΟ ενός ΙΔΕΑΤΟΥ ΦΑΓΗΤΟΥ την ώρα που θα λιμοκτονήσει ΟΛΗ Η ΕΛΛΑΣ! βρε τι ευτυχία η απόλυτη εφαρμογή της ρήσεως των παλαιοτέρων... 
"ΦΑΤΕ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΨΑΡΙΑ... ΚΑΙ ΚΟΙΛΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΔΡΟΜΟ" 
Σπουδαίες απόψεις "εξέλιξής" μας!!!  





> Ναι αυτό που λες ισχύει όταν υπάρχουν ενδοδιαμορφώσεις και αλληλεπιδράσεις από ενισχυτές γραμμής ταφ και γενικά μη ισοσταθμισμένα πράγματα. Εγκατάσταση ισοσταθμισμένη με ταφ δεν μπορεί να γίνει πρακτικά. 
> Ειδικά οι δέκτες κίνα-καταραμένη είναι ότι χειρότερο υπάρχει... Επίσης δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί χρησιμοποιούν τις συχνότητες 810 και 826, χάθηκε να πάνε πιο κάτω; Ξέρουνε ότι τα υλικά στην Ελλάδα είναι... χμ... ελληνικά!
> 
> Επίσης όταν βάζετε ένα δέκτη να απενεργοποιείτε την τροφοδοσία κεραίας! Μπορεί να δημιουργήσει μπάχαλο και αυτό! 
> 
> Α! είπα μακριά απο τα πολύ φτηνά μηχανήματα; Δωσε ρε παιδί μου 10 ευρώ παραπάνω. Για τα νεύρα σου είναι!



Δώσε και σε μένα μπάρμπα! 10 ευρώ για τον άνεργο παραπάνω τι είναι μωρέ? 10 Ευρώ για τον συνταξιούχο των 200 Ευρώ στο νοίκι κιόλας χωρίς φάρμακα... ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΩΡΕ? 
Σημασία έχει να βλέπει ΨΗΦΙΑΚΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΙΖΕΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ! Άλλη ευχαριστήση η ΨΗΦΙΑΚΗ ΜΙΖΕΡΙΑ!!! Τέλος η αναλογική μιζέρια, και η ξεπερασμένη & αναχρονιστική ΔΥΣΤΥΧΙΑ ΤΟΥ!!! Η ΕΞΕΛΙΓΜΕΝΗ ΦΤΩΧΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΑ!!! ΔΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΤΩΡΑ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΟΡΤΑΣΕ ΤΗΝ!!! 
Αναρρωτάμαι μερικές φορές... μήπως από τα πολλά τεχνολογικά "γνωστικά" μας, γίναμε ηλεκτρονικά ρομποτ και ξεχάσαμε  ότι είμαστε άνθρωποι πρωτίστως!!!  Θέλουμε να μας βάλουν το τελευταίας τεχνολογίας "τσιπ" στον κο... ντρόλλερ μας... και θα'μαστε ευτυχισμένοι, και ας μην έχουμε πλέον ούτε παξιμάδι από... αυτόν, για να φάμε!!! 





> Ρε παιδιά, όταν δεν είχαμε δρόμους και σπάγαμε τα αυτοκίνητα, τι έπρεπε να γίνει? Να φτιάξουμε τους δρόμους ή να μείνουμε στα κάρα και τα γαϊδουράκια? 
> Η ψηφιακή μετάδοση έχει πολλά περισσότερα πλεονεκτήματα, οι κακές και αρχαίες εγκαταστάσεις λήψης είναι ευκαιρία να αποκατασταθούν. 
> Ναί, δεν είναι η καλύτερη εποχή οικονομικά για τέτοιες δαπάνες, αλλά θα γυρίσουμε στα κάρα?!



Βρε Στέλιο... δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο μέγεθος εξέλιξης ώστε να παρομοιάζεται η Ψηφιακή Τηλεόραση με την εξέλιξη από τα κάρα & τα γαίδούρια στα αυτοκίνητα & τα αεροπλάνα!!! Μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα!!! Δεν ήταν ποτέ το κάρο η αναλογική τηλεόραση και είναι αποδεδειγμένα η Πορσε η ψηφιακή!!! Και οι δυό τους αυτοκίνητα τετρατροχα είναι!!! Επίσης εξέλιξη δεν είναι το ότι είχες αυτοκίνητο μέχρι σήμερα, αλλά σου δώσαν αναγκαία ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ να αγοράσεις ένα που οι πόρτες του θα ανοίγουν ηλεκτρονικά (και όχι αναλογικά - χειροκινητα) ή θα  έχει μέσα και ραδιόφωνο πιά! 
Εξέλιξη θα ήταν αν σήμερα σου επιβάλλαν να αλλάξεις αυτοκίνητο με ένα νέο όχημα που ύπταται πάνω από τον δρόμο, ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΙΕΙ ΠΙΑ ΣΤΑΓΟΝΑ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟ ή ΟΠΟΙΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΥΣΙΜΟ ή ΡΕΥΜΑ! 
Εκεί να ρίξω και ξύλο σε όποιον αρνηθεί να "εξελιχθεί" πλέον! Αλλά για την αναλογική στην ψηφιακή ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ? ΕΛΕΟΣ!!! 





> Επειδή:
> 
> αλλά με κάτι "+/- ψιλά" για το SNR το οποίο πάει περίπατο σε παλιές εγκαταστάσεις:
> 
> Με απλές δοκιμές βιώνουμε επίσης το "*άνετα ... χαλάει το σήμα*": 
> 
> Μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε ότι:
> "*ΚΑΙ στην ψηφιακή λήψη χρειάζεται σωστό σύστημα κεραίας-προενίσχυσης-καλωδίων-κατανεμητών-...*".
> 
> ...



Ναι... αυτή ήταν από τις πραγματικά σημαίνουσες εξελίξεις των"επιστημόνων" μας!!! 
Την δεκαετία του 50 - 60 υπήρχε το αποκαλούμενο ΣΙΝΕΜΑΣΚΟΠ!!!  Μετά από διάφορες έρευνες & μελέτες θεωρήθηκε ΩΣ ΚΑΡΟ ΙΣΩΣ αλλά σαφώς & ως  υπερβολή και κουραστικό ως διάσταση εικόνας στο σινεμά!!! Και αποφασίστηκε το 4:3  ως το πιο προσφιλές και ξεκούραστο στην ανθρώπινη οπτική!!! 
Ταινίες παλαιότερες μετατράπηκαν από ΣΙΝΕΜΑΣΚΟΠ σε 4:3 μάλιστα! Και ο κόσμος ΕΞΕΛΙΧΘΗΚΕ προς το 4:3 ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ έναντι του ΚΑΡΟΥ!!! 
Οι δεκαετίες περάσαν... εώς την ημέρα που αίφνης... η ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ που δεν πρέπει να οπισθοδρομεί... όπως σοφά είπαν αρκετοί... ήρθε για να μας 'παρέχει" πιό μεγάλη εικόνα οπτικού πεδίου! Και πως το επιτύχαν οι ΕΞΕΛΙΚΤΕΣ μας? Μα... με το 16:9 !!! Τι κάνανε? πήραν την διάσταση οριζοντίου και την αυξήσαν κατά 33% ! Και χειροκροτήματα από άκρου εις άκρον της γης μας εμπρός στην ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ!!! Επεφυμίες... αγώνες δρόμου να παραλάβουμε συσκευές που να μας "απλώνουν" παραμορφωτικά & ζουμπουλωτά όλα όσα βλέπαμε με το 4:3! Και κανείς δεν είπε... ότι αυτό το... 16:9  ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΙΝΕΜΑΣΚΟΠ ΤΟΥ 1950!!! 
Ω, αλήθεια, τι εξέλιξης!!! Η ανθρωπότητς εσώθει από αφανισμό της μέσω αυτής! ΕΥΓΕ! Που επιτέλους ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΨΑΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΡΟ αλλά με ΨΗΦΙΑΚΟ ΑΤΙ!   





> Tον χρονο φιλε μου τον ειχαμε απλετα,ασχετα αν εμεις σαν ελληνες τρεξαμε στις 31 του μηνος να παρουμε αποκωδικοποιητες γιατι την επομενη γινοταν ψηφιακο. Ειχαμε κοντα δυο χρονια για πειραματισμους και ερευνες. Φανταζομαι πως και η ιδια η εταιρεια σε αυτα τα δυο χρονια θα μπορουσε να κανει αλλαγες και μετατροπες ωστε να ειναι ετοιμη!!
> Για τα 130 δεν διαφωνησω αν και παλι τα βρισκω υπερβολικα(στο σπιτι μου δυο καρτες και ενα κινεζοκερατο-που μου εχει σπασει τα αρ........δια το τηλεκοντρολ εδωσα 30+30+35 ) δεν καταλαβαινω τι χρειαζονται ενισχυτεες κλπ..... και ταφ,πριν πως δουλευαν???
> επισης επειδη σεβομαι την οικονομικη κατασταση πολλων ακομα και τα 30 ειναι υπερβολικα........



"Είχαμε" ? Τι ακριβώς "είχαμε"? Τίποτα ΔΕΝ είχαμε! Για να έχεις κάτι πρέπει να το έχεις ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΣΕΙ - ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΕΙ! Εμείς ΔΕΝ είχαμε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ! Απλά ΜΑΣ ΕΠΙΒΛΗΘΕΙ!  Εκεί που ΙΣΩΣ υπάρχει ένα μερικό δίκαιο... είναι ότι όταν επιχειρούσαν να μας το επιβάλλουν... οι όπως πάντα ΣΠΟΥΔΑΙΟΙ 'α-εκπρόσωποί" μας... ελαφρά τη καρδία χωρίς καμμιά ερώτησή μας, συζήτηση, έρευνα, ΑΥΤΟΙ ΜΟΝΟΙ ΤΟΥΣ συμφωνήσαν να μας επιβληθεί! Ούτε καν ΤΟΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ, ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ, ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΑΜΕ ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΩΣΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΟΡΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΩΣ ΕΜΕΙΣ!!!  
Πειραματισμούς? Έρευνες? Συγγνώμη... αλλά μήπως νομίζεις ή είσαι όντως σε καμμιά άλλη χώρα? Ποιές "έρευνες" λες? Έρ-ευ-να εστί το αναζητώ να βρω κάτι μέσα από τον ερωτήσεις ενός καλού νου! Όταν αυτός είναι ανύπαρκτος ή δεν τον αναζητάς να τον ρωτήσεις έστω, πως θα ΕΡ - ΕΥ - Ν(Ο)ΗΣΕΙΣ? 
Η ΜΕΛΕΤΗ εξ' ορισμού απαιτεί ΕΤΗ για να εξαχθεί ορθώς! Και δεν αρκεί απλά να την ΛΕΣ αλλά πρέπει κα να την παρακολουθείς κατά την πάροδο των ετών της! 
Όλα αυτά όμως προϋποθέτουν ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ στον πρωτογενή τομέα!  Να γνωρίζεις ΠΩΣ γίνεται κάτι εκ του μηδενός ώστε να μπορείς να εξάγεις τι είναι σκόπιμο, βέλτιστο, και υλοποιήσιμο κατά συνθήκη, χρόνο, τόπο! Αλλοιώς ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται να μελετήσεις ή ερευνήσεις εσύ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ αφού ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΕΠΙΒΑΛΛΕΤΑΙ δεν υφίσταται καμμιά δυνατότητας μελέτης τους - έρευνας από εσένα! Σου επιβάλλεται εν συνόλο με αυτά εντός του υλοπιοημένα από άλλους, τους πραγματικούς κατόχους του στην ουσία, που αυτοί θα το ορίζουν κιόλας μετά! 
Αλλοιώς αν πιστέυεις ότι δεν είναι έτσι, άρχισε να φτιάχνεις ΕΣΥ (σαν σύνολο εννοώ, όχι ως μονάδα) ένα δικό σου σύστημα, που ποιός ξέρει & γιατί όχι ΊΣΩΣ αποδειχτεί και καλύτερο τελικά!!! 
Τα πράγματα και σε "ΕΞΕΛΙΞΕΙΣ" τέτοιες, μοιάζουν, αλλά δεν είναι τοσο ΑΘΩΑ & ΑΠΛΑ όσο πιστεύεται μερικοί!!! Δυστυχώς!!!

----------

bchris (14-07-13), 

electron (13-07-13), 

ezizu (13-07-13), 

GeorgeVita (13-07-13), 

steliosb (15-07-13)

----------


## sigmacom

> ναι ρε παιδια,καλα ολα αυτα.τυγχανει να ειμαι σχετικος με το επαγγελμα,αρα οντως εχω υποψιν μου οτι η βιβλιογραφια παιανιζει το νεο συστημα κλπ κλπ.
> ΝΑΙ εχει δυνατοτητες κ παροχες που πριν δεν ειχαμε
> ΝΑΙ ειναι εκσυχρονισμος
> ΝΑΙ το ψηφιακο γενικα ειναι σαφως καλυτερο κ ευκολοτερα "διαχειρισιμο"
> 
> εδω ομως,αφενος η αγορα κατακλυστηκε απο 50 διαφορετικες μαρκες φασον,αποκωδικοποιητων,με διαφορετικη εκ διαμετρου ευαισθησια.επρεπε νασαι μαντης η να αλωνισεις το ιντερνετ για να παρεις κατι καλο.οι μεγαλες μαρκες του χωρου που ειναι αληθεια?δεν ειδα πουθενα εναν αποκωδικοποιητη PHILIPS πχ,απτη πλεον "τηλεορασικη" εταιρεια δηλ.η την ετερη,τη SONY.γιατι αραγε??
> 
> αφετερου,αυτο με τα ταφ κ τους ενισχυτες που δε το καταλαβατε,εστω σε μια εγκατασταση 30ετιας,σε πολυκατοικια.με τις γνωστες ασυνενοησιες που διεπουν τις πολυκατοικιες,κ τις παραξενιες,θελοντας πχ να δωσεις εικονα στο διαμερισμα σου..πολλα σπιτια εχουν μια μπριζα μονο κ απο κει κανουν κουμαντο.δεν ειναι σα τις καινουριες με τις 2-3 μπριζες σε καθε διαμερισμα.αρα αναγκαζεσαι απο μια μπριζα να μοιρασεις γυρω γυρω σ ολο το σπιτι.
> 
> ...



*xifis*, επειδή έπεσες εσύ σε 1-2 ατυχή περιστατικά, βρίσκεις λογικό να χαρακτηρίζεις συνολικά σκάρτο κάτι που αποδεδειγμένα, χρόνια τώρα, δουλεύει καλύτερα σε εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια άλλους ανα την υφήλιο? Μπορεί για κάποιους λόγους να έχεις "στραβώσει" με το θέμα, αλλά δεν είσαι δίκαιος έτσι όπως το κρίνεις. 
Εγώ δεν επιχειρηματολόγησα με θεωρίες, όσα είπα είναι από γεγονότα & μετρήσεις στην πράξη. Έχω στήσει και αναλογικά και ψηφιακά συστήματα εκπομπής, και κατέληξα ότι είναι ΜΑΚΡΑΝ καλύτερο το ψηφιακό. 

Υ.Γ.
Ναί, τα κάρα πρέπει να αποσυρθούν. ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ. Για να πάμε επιτέλους μπροστά.

----------


## tasosmos

Για να ειμαι ειλικρινης δεν καταλαβαινω προς τι η τοση ενταση σχετικα με την τηλεοραση και την "φιμωση" της κτλ.

Εχει κατι που αξιζει να δεις στην ελληνικη τηλεοραση; 

Προσωπικα εχω ουσιαστικα σταματησει να βλεπω τηλεοραση εδω και καμια δεκαετια... 
Τι να δω τις χαζογκομενες που καθονται εκει και κουτσομπολευουν με ημερομισθιο οσα βγαζω εγω σε εναν χρονο, τα σηριαλ της δεκαρας, τις αναριθμητες εκνευριστικες διαφημισεις ή τις "ειδησεις" που εκτεινονται απο "το φορεμα που εβαλε η ταδε και φανηκε ο κωλος της" μεχρι μερικους απολιτιστους πολιτικους να λενε μπουρδες και να βριζονται με "δημοσιογραφους" που δεν ξερουν να μιλανε;

Πλεον απλα ΔΕΝ μπορει κανεις να φιμωσει τιποτα, το "εδω πολυτεχνειο" δεν θα χρειαζοταν την τηλεοραση και το ραδιοφωνο για να ακουστει, υπαρχει το διαδικτυο που θα ειχε ως αποτελεσμα και μακραν μεγαλυτερη απηχηση και αμεση μεταδοση διεθνως.


Οσον αφορα τις σταδιακες μεταβασεις κτλ δυστυχως σε αυτη την χωρα οτι αφηνεται να γινει σταδιακα... απλα δεν γινεται ποτε. 
Ειτε θα πεσει σε καναν τοιχο απο βολεμενους ειτε "εεελα μωρε, εχουμε ακομα περιθωριο" ειτε "εμενα αυτο μ αρεσει, στα @@ μου τι ειναι καλυτερο για το συνολο".


Ερευνες και μελετες... 
Υπαρχει τετοιο πραγμα στην Ελλαδα; Εδω παιρνουν που και που κανα ερευνητικο προγραμμα με τα χιλια ζορια τα ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ/Ερευνητικα κεντρα και το 20-30% απο τα €€€ που θα πρεπε να πανε σε εξοπλισμο και ερευνητες εξαφανιζεται στην διαδρομη. Χωρια που αντι να κοιταξουν πως θα σε βοηθησουν τα ανωτερα πατωματα κοιτανε πως θα στα πρηξουν και πως θα σου κανουν την ζωη δυσκολη.

----------

Hary Dee (15-07-13)

----------


## xifis

@sigma,plouf

κοιτα,η εξηγηση του "ατυχους περιστατικου" μου ειναι γνωριμη.μου θυμιζει κατι μηδενιστικες εξηγησεις φορεων,οταν τα χαρτια κ τα λογια δε κολανε στην πραξη.ξαφνικα απο κει που εφταιγε κατι συγκεκριμενο,φταιει η τυχη.

τα εβαλες κ τα εστησες κ τα μετρησες,κ βγηκαν σωστα.κ ειναι καλα.κ τα υπολοιπα εκατομμυρια ανα την υφηλιο πανηγυριζουν για το καλο που τους βρηκε.
πως εξηγειται το γεγονος οτι οι "προδιαγραφες" του συστηματος αυτου,αφηνουν περιθωρια για τετοια σφαλματα σαν τα "ατυχη" τα δικα μου?
πως εξηγειται σε φιλου να του χαλαει η ληψη απο μεμονομενη εγκατασταση στην ταρατσα (μια κεραια κ καλωδιο 3ετιας) αναλογα με τον καιρο/υγρασια?μεσα σε πολη ειμαστε,8 χλμ σε ευθεια απτον υμμητο.εννοειται οτι πριν εβλεπε.και εννοειται οτι πριν εβλεπα.

κ τελος ειναι λογικο πιστευω να εξυπακουεται οτι παρα πολυς κοσμος που δεν εχει προσβαση στο ιντερνετ ειναι μαρτυρες παρομοιων φαινομενων κ η πληρωσαν,η δε βλεπουν σωστα.

που θελω να καταληξω,ισως ακουγονται λαικιστικα κ επιπεδου καφενειου,αλλα μιλω με ορισμενα κ συγκεκριμενα παραδειγματα για να παιρνω ως απαντηση "αυθαιρετες" αλλα επισημες και τεκμηριωμενες μετρησεις.οι μετρησεις κ οι προδιαγραφες καλως υπαρχουν,αλλα στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα δεν ειναι οπως μας τα λενε.η αλλιως αποδυκνυεται ανεπαρκες το συστημα να υπερκαλυψει την προηγουμενη υγιη περιπτωση που κληθηκε να αντικαταστησει.

υγιη ως προς τη λειτουργια και λειτουργικοτητα.

οσο πιο απλο ειναι κατι τοσο το καλυτερο.οσο πιο ευκολα φερνει αποτελεσματα,τοσο το καλυτερο.

τωρα αν θελετε να ευλογαμε τα ηλεκτρονικα γενια μας μεσα στο ηλεκτρονικο σαιτ μας,στο ιντερνετ οκ δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα,αλλα δυσκολευομαι να βρω τον σκοπο.

----------


## vasilllis

Γιωργο srf. Οταν λες αυτοι μονο τους μας επιβαλαν χωρις καμια ερωτηση σε εμας,και περιθωριο συζητησης τι ακριβως εννοεις? ή οτι δεν ερωτηθηκαμε! με ποια ιδιοτητα?(εγω τουλαχιστον δεν εχω καποια ιδιοτητα σχετικα με το θεμα) .
Φανταζομαι οτιδηποτε αφορα ενα κρατος στο μεγαλυτερο μεριδιο του πλυθησμου του επιββαλεται.Ακομα και αν πουν αυξηση στον βασικο μισθο ανειδ.εργατη στα αφεντικα αυτη η αποφαση θα επιβληθει στα αφεντικα.Οποτε καταληγουμε παντα στα ιδια.Να μην γινεται τιποτα σε αυτη την χωρα.
Επισης για το θεμα της widescreen ειναι η ορθοτερη  προβολη αλλα για λογους που η αναλογικη δεν μπορουσε να μεταδωσει χρησιμοποιουσαν το 4:3.
sinemascope χρησιμοποιηθηκε μεχρι και το 93 απο την fox oπως επισης υπαρχουν πολλα wide μεγεθη προβολης που χρησιμοποιει καθε εταιρια ακομα και σημερα,αρα δεν παρατηθηκε ποτε αυτη η προβολη (πηγη  http://hometheater.about.com/gi/o.ht...widescreen.htm )


Ριχνωντας μια ματια ειδα (συγχωρεστε με αν οι πηγες που διαβασα ειναι λαθος) οτι η Αμερικη υιοθετησε
την dtv το 2010.Το ιδιο και η ευρωπη,εχει πολλα προτερηματα εναντι του αναλογικου.Δινει δυνατοτητα εκπομπης και πληροφοριων(υποτιτλοι,5,1 ηχο κλπ)Δεν εχει καθολου απωλειες λογω αποστασης(οση αποσταση εκπεμπει η κεραια τοση θα πιανει μεχρι τελευταιο μετρο).
τωρα αν εδω στην ελλαδα δεν εγινε αυτο που επρεπε να γινει (οπως παντα αλλωστε) δεν φταιει το ψηφιακο.

Tasosmos.Τωρα τελευταια εχω και εγω μια απεχθεια στην τηλεοραση αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν πρεπει να αναπτυσεται (αν ειναι αναπτυξη).
Ειναι ατοπο να το συζηταμε,δηλ αν εγω παω με λεωφορειο να μην γινεται καμια εξελιξη στα αυτοκινητα???

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν ειπα οτι δεν πρεπει να αναπτυσσεται, προφανως και δεν εχει σχεση η εξελιξη του μεσου με το περιεχομενο που προβαλλεται. 

Απλα οτι αν σε ενοχλει η ψηφιακη τηλεοραση που δεν πιανει κτλ ή το γεγονος οτι μπορουν ετσι ευκολα να διακοψουν την μεταδοση ενος προγραμματος εχεις κι αλλες επιλογες για ενημερωση-ψυχαγωγια και πιθανοτατα ακομα και το "banned" που εβλεπες μπορεις να το βρεις streaming ή να το κατεβασεις.

----------


## hurt30

Φίλε SRF, τέτοιο αναχρονισμό, στενομυαλιά και επιθετικότητα δεν περίμενα. Πραγματικά το επίπεδο της (επίθεσής σου πλέον) δεν αξίζει απάντησης. Αποσύρομαι όχι λόγω έλλειψης επιχειρημάτων αλλά γιατί η ισότροπη απάντησή μου θα έκανε το thread πολύ παραπάνω από flame.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## SRF

> Γιωργο srf. Οταν λες αυτοι μονο τους μας επιβαλαν χωρις καμια ερωτηση σε εμας,και περιθωριο συζητησης τι ακριβως εννοεις? ή οτι δεν ερωτηθηκαμε! με ποια ιδιοτητα?(εγω τουλαχιστον δεν εχω καποια ιδιοτητα σχετικα με το θεμα) .
> Φανταζομαι οτιδηποτε αφορα ενα κρατος στο μεγαλυτερο μεριδιο του πλυθησμου του επιββαλεται.Ακομα και αν πουν αυξηση στον βασικο μισθο ανειδ.εργατη στα αφεντικα αυτη η αποφαση θα επιβληθει στα αφεντικα.Οποτε καταληγουμε παντα στα ιδια.Να μην γινεται τιποτα σε αυτη την χωρα.
> Επισης για το θεμα της widescreen ειναι η ορθοτερη  προβολη αλλα *για λογους που η αναλογικη δεν μπορουσε να μεταδωσει χρησιμοποιουσαν το 4:3*.
> sinemascope χρησιμοποιηθηκε μεχρι και το 93 απο την fox oπως επισης υπαρχουν πολλα wide μεγεθη προβολης που χρησιμοποιει καθε εταιρια ακομα και σημερα,αρα δεν παρατηθηκε ποτε αυτη η προβολη (πηγη  http://hometheater.about.com/gi/o.ht...widescreen.htm )




Ναι... σαφώς αυτό είναι όπως εννοούμε σήμερα την λέξη δημο-κρατία! Αντί του ορθού ο Δήμος Κραττεί έχουμε δημοτικήση υπερβολικά τον ορισμό ώστε να παραφραστή πρακτικά σε πλέον Κρατάν τον δήμο!!!  
Λυπάμαι αν δεν καταννοείς όσα είπα περί μηδαμινής ερώτησής μας ως Δήμο ! Όχι ότι μας ερρωτούν βεβαίως για άλλα εξ' ίσου σημαντικά ή και, δυστυχώς τραγικότερα, πολύ σημαντικότερα θέματα... αλλά μάλλον θα οφείλεται και μερικώς στο ότι έχουμε σιωπηρώς απεμπολήσει οριστικώς επί έτη, το δικαίωμά μας του ελέγχου τους!!! Έτσι οι... "δημοκράτες'  εκπρόσωποί μας έχουν ουσιαστικά αναβαθμιστεί αυθαιρέτως σε "Κρατοδήμιοι" μας!!! Το ότι μας εκπροσωπούν ως ψηφισμένοι ΔΕΝ δίνει αμετάκλητα το δικαίωμα να ΜΗΝ ερρωτούν προ του τι θα αποφασίσουν του πολίτες που θεωρητικά τους ψήφισαν να τους εκπροσωπούν! Για αυτό άλλωστε τους καταβάλλεται και το βουλευτικό επίδομα εξξόδων μετακίνησης για να πηγαίνουν και στις περιφέρειές τους όποτε επιθυμούν! Λες να τους παρέχεται απλά για να βλεπουν τον μπατζανάκη τους, η την γιαγιά τους? Για να παίρνουν τις απόψεις των πολιτών που θεωρτηικώς θα ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΜΟΝΟ ως εκπρόσωποί τους, δίνεται! Αν είναι να μην ρωτάνε ποτέ και για τίποτα κανέναν, και αυτό το αποδέχεσαι ως το ορθόν και αυτονόητο, τότε αύριο που θα ψηφίσουν την εκτέλεση με οπλισμένο απόσπασμα 1000 Ελλήνων σε κάθε νομό ως οικονομικό περιορισμό εξόδων για παράδειγμα μην κάνεις τίποτα ακόμα και αν εσύ είσαι ο 999 εξ΄αυτών! 
Το να ρωτούσαν ΩΣ ΟΦΕΙΛΑΝ, σαφώς και για πολλούς μοιάζει πλέον ως ουτοπικό! Εκεί έχουμε καταντήσει, το αυτονόητο να νοείται ως η ουτοπία μας!!! 
Αλήθεια ΠΟΣΟΙ θεωρείς, Έλληνες τεχνικοί - επιστήμονες ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΟΙ, ότι ρωτηθήκαν από Έλληνες πολιτικούς πχ του ευρωκοινοβουλίου, πριν εν χορό ψηφίσουν εκεί την εφαρμογή ως Ευρωπαϊκή Οδηγία την μετάβαση ΑΝΑΓΚΑΙΑ για ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΚΡΑΤΗ ΜΕΛΗ στην ψηφιακή τηλεόραση? Εγώ θεωρώ (άσχετα αν ίσως γνωρίζω κιόλας) ότι δεν ρωτήθηκε ΟΥΔΕΙΣ!  Τους είπαν (των Ε-ΒΡΩβουλευτών μας) ότι αυτό είναι εξέλιξη της τηλεοράσεως γενικά... και τι ωραία και καλά να γίνει... και αυτοί ΩΣ ΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΕΙΔΗΜΟΝΕΣ ΕΠΙ ΑΥΤΩΝ ψηφίσαν & με τα δύο χέρια μάλιστα... μην πω ότι ετέθη και θέμα κατά την ψήφιση από το τότε προεδρείο να κατεβάσουν τα πόδια τους μέρικοί γιατί ούτως ή άλλως δεν θα προσμετρηθούν ούτε λόγο οσμής!!! 
Αυτό που εννοώ... είναι ότι είμαστε ΟΥΡΑΓΟΙ στις όποιες εξελίξεις τέτοιου χαρακτήρα (και όχι μόνο, αλλά έστω) σε τέτοιο βαθμό, ώστε οι σαφέστατα πιό οργανωτικοί υπερ των Εθνικών τους (ή και επιχειρηματικών τους ίσως) συμφερόντων ξένοι (πχ ειδικά οι Γερμανοί, Άγγλοι, Γάλλοι) να "υποβάλλουν" τους δικούς μας στην αποδοχή άκριτα και αμελέτητα για ότι τους θεσουν, λόγο του κόμπλεξαρίσματος κατωτερότητας που νιώθουν!!! 
Το ΣΙΝΕΜΑΣΚΟΠ ή 16:9  ή το widescreen όπως λες, δεν είχε κανένα τεχνικού περιοριστικού πρόβλημα για να μεταδωθεί από τηλεοράσεις 4:3!!! Εκτός αν κάτι άλλο εννοείς με αυτό το "λόγους" εκτός λόγων τεχνικής φύσεως αποκλειστικά! Ούτε και πουθενά υπάρχει τεκμηρίωση ότι αυτό είναι όπως λες... η "*ορθότερη* προβολή" !!!  Η έννοια "ορθότερη" έχει άλλωστε & μεγάλη έκταση ως προς τι, που, ποιόν και πότε!!! Και δεν επιβάλλεται... απλά! Το ίδιο έγινε και με την συζήτηση περί ΣΙΝΕΜΑΣΚΟΠ και 4:3 φόρμας το 60!  Και επίσης ΔΕΝ είπα ότι εξαφανίστηκε ολοκληρωτικά ως μη ποτέ γεννόμενη! 






> Ριχνωντας μια ματια ειδα (συγχωρεστε με αν οι πηγες που διαβασα ειναι λαθος) οτι η Αμερικη υιοθετησε
> την dtv το 2010.Το ιδιο και η ευρωπη,εχει πολλα προτερηματα εναντι του αναλογικου.Δινει δυνατοτητα εκπομπης και πληροφοριων(υποτιτλοι,5,1 ηχο κλπ)Δεν εχει καθολου απωλειες λογω αποστασης(οση αποσταση εκπεμπει η κεραια τοση θα πιανει μεχρι τελευταιο μετρο).
> τωρα αν εδω στην ελλαδα δεν εγινε αυτο που επρεπε να γινει (οπως παντα αλλωστε) δεν φταιει το ψηφιακο.



Η Αμερική και η Αμερική!!! Πάντα το ίδιο τροπάριον! Η "αμερική" έκανε τούτο... και το παίρνουμε ως το μόνο ορθόν ή και το απαραίτητα σωστό να κάνουμε & εμείς! Η "αμερική" έκανε το άλλο... και τρέχουμε να το κάνουμε και εμείς μην μας πούνε απολίτιστους!!!  Ναι και η Αμερική σου... είχε υιοθετήσει κόντρα σε άλλους το "επιτυχέστατο" *NTSC*!!!  Ξέρεις πως ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΟΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΙ το επεξηγούν από τα αρχικά του, για να δείξουν ΠΟΣΟ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΕΣ ΗΤΑΝ? *N*ever *T*he *S*ame *C*olor!!!  
Ευτυχ΄ς δηλαδή που αργήσαμε να πάμε στην έγχρωμη τηλεοπτική μετάδοση, γιατί με ανάλογες απόψεις του "η Αμερική έκανε μπάνιο με αφοδέματα σήμερα" θα κάναμε και εμείς μέχρι και σήμερα!!! Τι ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΣ τελικά υπάρχει σε αυτήν την χωρα, ώστε η αυτόνομη κρίση μας να είναι σε υπόνομη κρίση!!! 
Θου φυλάξει μην αίφνης η Αμερική ή κάποιοις άλλος "σπουδαίοπρότυπος" για εμάς, αποφασίσει ότι δεν χρειάζεται να αναπνέουμε πλέον!!! Είμαστε τόσο υποτελείς ανεγκέφαλοι που θα προταθεί η άμεση παύση της αναπνοής όλων των Ελληνών από 30 Αυγούστου!!!

----------


## SRF

> Φίλε SRF, τέτοιο αναχρονισμό, στενομυαλιά και επιθετικότητα δεν περίμενα. Πραγματικά το επίπεδο της (επίθεσής σου πλέον) δεν αξίζει απάντησης. Αποσύρομαι όχι λόγω έλλειψης επιχειρημάτων αλλά γιατί η ισότροπη απάντησή μου θα έκανε το thread πολύ παραπάνω από flame.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.



Δεν υπάρχει καμμία απολύτως επίθεση!!!  Απορώ πως την μη υποχρεωτική συμφωνία την εκλαμβάνεις ως αναχρονισμό, στενομυαλιά, και επιθετικότητα με επίθεση και προς εσένα μάλιστα! Ο μη συμφωνών απολύτος μαζί σου καθίσταται και αυτομάτως ως εχθρός σου? Ποιός είσαι? Ο Μπούς?  :Biggrin:

----------


## hurt30

Αυτό με τον αντιαμερικανισμό σου θα πρέπει να το προσέξεις λίγο. Περιγράφεται και σε βιβλία ψυχολογίας ξέρεις.

----------

SRF (13-07-13)

----------


## SRF

> Αυτό με τον αντιαμερικανισμό σου θα πρέπει να το προσέξεις λίγο. Περιγράφεται και σε βιβλία ψυχολογίας ξέρεις.




Ωπ! Νά'σου και άλλος ένας ψυχολόγος!!! 
Δεν έχω ΑντιΑμερικανισμό όπως νομίζεις  :hahahha:  Βγάλε με και κομμούνι τώρα!  :Lol:   :Hammer: 
Το νόημα δεν το αντελήφθεις καθόλου, ΜΑ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ? Το ότι σε αυτήν την χώρα διαρκώς προτάσσεται ως επιχείρημα "απόδειξης" προκειμένου να κάνουμε κάτι εμείς, η συνήθης πειθήνια έκφρασης του τύπου, 
 "αυτό το έχουν κάνει πχ στην αμερική, ή " στην γερμανία το κάνουν έτη", ή "σε άλλες χώρες μεγάλες έτσι έκαναν¨, ή "στην ζουαζιλάνδη το καθιερώσαν ήδη" 
δεν σε απασχόλησε ποτέ γιατί λέγεται? 
Η Αμερική είναι ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ για τους Αμερικάνους, προς τους Αμερικάνους, και από τους Αμερικάνους! Τουλάχιστον στην πλειψηφεία τους! Αυτό ΔΕΝ σημαίνει όμως ότι ό,τι  κάνουν στην Αμερική (ή και αλλού) θα καθίσταται και ως λογικό θέσφατο που υποχρεωτικά ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΝ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΤΟΥ για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα θα το ακολουθήσουμε τυφλά εδώ! Και στην Κίνα υπάρχουν πράγματα που κάνουν εδώ και έτη... πχ εις θάνατον υπουργός που χρηματίστηκε κάτι ψιλά! ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΕΔΩ? 
Δυστυχώς ΔΕν ζούμε σε έναν κόσμο όμορφο & αγγελικά πλασμένο, με τις αθωότερες προθέσεις όταν σου λένε κοίτα την "Πλατωνική σκιά" που σου δείχνω!!! 
Την "επιλεκτικότητα" αυτή πόσα χρόνια ακόμα θα σου πάρει να την αντιληφθείς?

----------

Hary Dee (15-07-13)

----------


## hurt30

Που είδες εγώ να γράψω ότι η Α ή Β χώρα είναι υπέροχη, που το υποστηριξα αυτό; Που είδες την επιλεκτικότητα μου;
Εσύ ήρθες σε μια σχετικά ήρεμη συζήτηση και άρχισες τα κεφαλαία, τα κοινωνιολογικά και τα ψυχιατρικά.
Αν δεν σου αρέσει οκ. Έκφρασε την γνώμη σου όπως και όλοι μας ήρεμα και ωράια. Όχι μόνο δεν κάνεις αυτό αλλά το συνεχίζεις κιόλας. 

Κρίμα ρε συ SRF που σε είχα κατατάξει σε ένα επίπεδο.  RIP.

Edit: Εντάξει το έκανες λιγότερο αντιαμερικανικό το παραπάνω post σου μετά το edit. Όσο για το Μπους στα μουτρα σου! (επιστρέφεται γιατί να λες κάποιον μπους είναι βρισιά πως να το κάνουμε). Πφφφφφφ

----------


## SRF

> Που είδες εγώ να γράψω ότι η Α ή Β χώρα είναι υπέροχη, που το υποστηριξα αυτό; Που είδες την επιλεκτικότητα μου;
> Εσύ ήρθες σε μια σχετικά ήρεμη συζήτηση και άρχισες τα κεφαλαία, τα κοινωνιολογικά και τα ψυχιατρικά.
> Αν δεν σου αρέσει οκ. Έκφρασε την γνώμη σου όπως και όλοι μας ήρεμα και ωράια. Όχι μόνο δεν κάνεις αυτό αλλά το συνεχίζεις κιόλας. 
> 
> Κρίμα ρε συ SRF που σε είχα κατατάξει σε ένα επίπεδο.  RIP.
> 
> Edit: Εντάξει *το έκανες λιγότερο αντιαμερικανικό το παραπάνω post σου μετά το edit*. Όσο για το Μπους στα μουτρα σου! (επιστρέφεται γιατί να λες κάποιον μπους είναι βρισιά πως να το κάνουμε). Πφφφφφφ



Το μόνο που πρόθεσα στο edit, ήταν η αρχική φράση περί ακόμα ενός εμφανιζόμενου ψυχολογου!!! Τα από κάτω προϋπήρξαν από αρχικής αναρτήσεως πάντως!!! 
Για το άρχισα Χ ή Ψ ήρεμα ή μη... απορώ πως εσύ το εμπεδωσες ως "μη" ! Δεν πειράζει... ελευθερία κρίσεως & σκέψης έχουμε άλλωστε! 
Και ίσως αν ξαναδιάβζες πιό ψύχραιμα θα έβλεπες τελικά ότι ακόμα και το "επιλεκτικότητα" δεν απευθυνόταν - αποδιδόταν προς εσένα... αλλά στο ΤΙ κάνουμε ώς κράτος με τους σοφούς μας που μας λένε τι είναι σωστό για να γίνει βάσει παραδειγμάτων εξωτερικού!!! Αλλά... χρειάζεται να διαβάζεις τις λέξεις και ουχί τα γράμματα απλώς! 
Πάντως όπως και να τα εξέλαβες... η ουσία παραμένει στο ότι η ψηφιακή μόνο σημαντική και απαραίτητη "εξέλιξη" δεν ήταν/είναι, ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΜΟΥ, και ειδικότερα αυτήν την χρονική στιγμή στην χώρα μας!!!  

RIP to you also!!!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vasilllis

> Ναι... σαφώς αυτό είναι όπως εννοούμε σήμερα την λέξη δημο-κρατία! Αντί του ορθού ο Δήμος Κραττεί έχουμε δημοτικήση υπερβολικά τον ορισμό ώστε να παραφραστή πρακτικά σε πλέον Κρατάν τον δήμο!!!  
> Λυπάμαι αν δεν καταννοείς όσα είπα περί μηδαμινής ερώτησής μας ως Δήμο ! Όχι ότι μας ερρωτούν βεβαίως για άλλα εξ' ίσου σημαντικά ή και, δυστυχώς τραγικότερα, πολύ σημαντικότερα θέματα... αλλά μάλλον θα οφείλεται και μερικώς στο ότι έχουμε σιωπηρώς απεμπολήσει οριστικώς επί έτη, το δικαίωμά μας του ελέγχου τους!!! Έτσι οι... "δημοκράτες'  εκπρόσωποί μας έχουν ουσιαστικά αναβαθμιστεί αυθαιρέτως σε "Κρατοδήμιοι" μας!!! Το ότι μας εκπροσωπούν ως ψηφισμένοι ΔΕΝ δίνει αμετάκλητα το δικαίωμα να ΜΗΝ ερρωτούν προ του τι θα αποφασίσουν του πολίτες που θεωρητικά τους ψήφισαν να τους εκπροσωπούν! Για αυτό άλλωστε τους καταβάλλεται και το βουλευτικό επίδομα εξξόδων μετακίνησης για να πηγαίνουν και στις περιφέρειές τους όποτε επιθυμούν! Λες να τους παρέχεται απλά για να βλεπουν τον μπατζανάκη τους, η την γιαγιά τους? Για να παίρνουν τις απόψεις των πολιτών που θεωρτηικώς θα ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΜΟΝΟ ως εκπρόσωποί τους, δίνεται! Αν είναι να μην ρωτάνε ποτέ και για τίποτα κανέναν, και αυτό το αποδέχεσαι ως το ορθόν και αυτονόητο, τότε αύριο που θα ψηφίσουν την εκτέλεση με οπλισμένο απόσπασμα 1000 Ελλήνων σε κάθε νομό ως οικονομικό περιορισμό εξόδων για παράδειγμα μην κάνεις τίποτα ακόμα και αν εσύ είσαι ο 999 εξ΄αυτών! 
> Το να ρωτούσαν ΩΣ ΟΦΕΙΛΑΝ, σαφώς και για πολλούς μοιάζει πλέον ως ουτοπικό! Εκεί έχουμε καταντήσει, το αυτονόητο να νοείται ως η ουτοπία μας!!! 
> Αλήθεια ΠΟΣΟΙ θεωρείς, Έλληνες τεχνικοί - επιστήμονες ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΟΙ, ότι ρωτηθήκαν από Έλληνες πολιτικούς πχ του ευρωκοινοβουλίου, πριν εν χορό ψηφίσουν εκεί την εφαρμογή ως Ευρωπαϊκή Οδηγία την μετάβαση ΑΝΑΓΚΑΙΑ για ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΚΡΑΤΗ ΜΕΛΗ στην ψηφιακή τηλεόραση? Εγώ θεωρώ (άσχετα αν ίσως γνωρίζω κιόλας) ότι δεν ρωτήθηκε ΟΥΔΕΙΣ!  Τους είπαν (των Ε-ΒΡΩβουλευτών μας) ότι αυτό είναι εξέλιξη της τηλεοράσεως γενικά... και τι ωραία και καλά να γίνει... και αυτοί ΩΣ ΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΕΙΔΗΜΟΝΕΣ ΕΠΙ ΑΥΤΩΝ ψηφίσαν & με τα δύο χέρια μάλιστα... μην πω ότι ετέθη και θέμα κατά την ψήφιση από το τότε προεδρείο να κατεβάσουν τα πόδια τους μέρικοί γιατί ούτως ή άλλως δεν θα προσμετρηθούν ούτε λόγο οσμής!!! 
> Αυτό που εννοώ... είναι ότι είμαστε ΟΥΡΑΓΟΙ στις όποιες εξελίξεις τέτοιου χαρακτήρα (και όχι μόνο, αλλά έστω) σε τέτοιο βαθμό, ώστε οι σαφέστατα πιό οργανωτικοί υπερ των Εθνικών τους (ή και επιχειρηματικών τους ίσως) συμφερόντων ξένοι (πχ ειδικά οι Γερμανοί, Άγγλοι, Γάλλοι) να "υποβάλλουν" τους δικούς μας στην αποδοχή άκριτα και αμελέτητα για ότι τους θεσουν, λόγο του κόμπλεξαρίσματος κατωτερότητας που νιώθουν!!! 
> Το ΣΙΝΕΜΑΣΚΟΠ ή 16:9  ή το widescreen όπως λες, δεν είχε κανένα τεχνικού περιοριστικού πρόβλημα για να μεταδωθεί από τηλεοράσεις 4:3!!! Εκτός αν κάτι άλλο εννοείς με αυτό το "λόγους" εκτός λόγων τεχνικής φύσεως αποκλειστικά! Ούτε και πουθενά υπάρχει τεκμηρίωση ότι αυτό είναι όπως λες... η "*ορθότερη* προβολή" !!!  Η έννοια "ορθότερη" έχει άλλωστε & μεγάλη έκταση ως προς τι, που, ποιόν και πότε!!! Και δεν επιβάλλεται... απλά! Το ίδιο έγινε και με την συζήτηση περί ΣΙΝΕΜΑΣΚΟΠ και 4:3 φόρμας το 60!  Και επίσης ΔΕΝ είπα ότι εξαφανίστηκε ολοκληρωτικά ως μη ποτέ γεννόμενη! 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



δηλαδη για να καταλαβω.Υποστηριζεις εσυ λοιπον οτι κακως *συμφωνησαν και συνυπογραψαν* οι δημιοι μας για αυτο ,αλλα θα επρεπε να ερωτηθει ο καθενας μας προσωπικα???? Ή ακομα χειροτερα να κανουν την δικη τους μελετη Ελληνες επιστημονες? (αληθεια αυτους ποιος τους πληρωνει?) ετσι για παραδειγμα να σου θυμισω την Ελληνικη αποφαση εναντια σε οδηγια της ΕΟΚ ,για τα πετρελαιοκινητα οχηματα και την απαγορευση τους απο την αττικη.Γελαγαν μεχρι και οι πετρες..... Η θα ηταν ορθοτερο να ερωτηθει ο παππους και η γιαγια αν θελει πετρελαιο στην αττικη,ψηφιακο κλπ.
( σε καμια ομως περιπτωση δεν θα διαφωνησω οτι επρεπε οι ευρωβουλευτες να ειναι ενημεροι για τα υπερ και τα κατα προτου ψηφισουν)
Για το σινεμασκοπ δεν ειπα οτι εχει προβλημε η τηλεοραση να το μεταδωσει,διαβασα οτι εχει προβλημα να μεταδωθει σαν αναλογικο σημα και χρησιμοποιηθηκε μονο σε ταινιες (widescreen δεν το λεω εγω,ετσι αναφερονται αυτα τα προτυπα,οπως σινεμασκοπ ειναι ονομασια με δικαιωματα εταιριας παραγωγης).Οθοτερη την αναφεραν επειδη ετσι οπως ειναι κατασκευασμενο το προσωπο μας μπορει να βλεπει μεγαλυτερη επιφανεια οριζοντια παρα καθετα χωρις την αναγκη να αλλαζει σημειο εστιασης ο οφθαλμος (τωρα σωστο λαθος δεν γνωριζω)

οσο για το Αμερικα ,τι να πω... ανεφερα και ευρωπη και αμερικη,νομιζω ειναι και αυστραλια και νεα ζηλανδια,λιγη σημασια εχει.
ανεπιτυχεις,καθυστερημενοι,ηλιθιοι,φτασαν στο φεγγαρι και αν δεν φτασαν εχουν το χολυγουντ με τα εφε του.
Εμεις??? τι????

----------


## antonis_p

Όταν δεν έχουμε τις υποδομές των Ευρωπαίων ή των Αμερικάνων γκρινιάζουμε επειδή είμαστε πίσω,
όταν μας "επιβάλλεται" μια υποδομή γκρινιάζουμε γιατί μας επιβλήθηκε και δεν το επιλέξαμε μετά από διαβούλευση ....

έχουμε αποφασίσει τί θέλουμε;

(ίσως είμαστε ο μόνος λαός που γκρίνιαξε επειδή μας υποχρέωσαν να βάλουμε ζώνες στα ΙΧ - θα το θυμούνται οι παλιότεροι - ή να φοράμε κράνος .... )

----------


## sigmacom

> @sigma,plouf
> 
> κοιτα,η εξηγηση του "ατυχους περιστατικου" μου ειναι γνωριμη.μου θυμιζει κατι μηδενιστικες εξηγησεις φορεων,οταν τα χαρτια κ τα λογια δε κολανε στην πραξη.ξαφνικα απο κει που εφταιγε κατι συγκεκριμενο,φταιει η τυχη.
> 
> τα εβαλες κ τα εστησες κ τα μετρησες,κ βγηκαν σωστα.κ ειναι καλα.κ τα υπολοιπα εκατομμυρια ανα την υφηλιο πανηγυριζουν για το καλο που τους βρηκε.
> πως εξηγειται το γεγονος οτι οι "προδιαγραφες" του συστηματος αυτου,αφηνουν περιθωρια για τετοια σφαλματα σαν τα "ατυχη" τα δικα μου?
> πως εξηγειται σε φιλου να του χαλαει η ληψη απο μεμονομενη εγκατασταση στην ταρατσα (μια κεραια κ καλωδιο 3ετιας) αναλογα με τον καιρο/υγρασια?μεσα σε πολη ειμαστε,8 χλμ σε ευθεια απτον υμμητο.εννοειται οτι πριν εβλεπε.και εννοειται οτι πριν εβλεπα.
> 
> κ τελος ειναι λογικο πιστευω να εξυπακουεται οτι παρα πολυς κοσμος που δεν εχει προσβαση στο ιντερνετ ειναι μαρτυρες παρομοιων φαινομενων κ η πληρωσαν,η δε βλεπουν σωστα.
> ...



Επειδή κι εμένα μου θυμίζει την διαφήμιση με το σούπερ αμάξι όπου ο συμπρωταγωνιστής του σποτ γκρινιάζει ότι η ζώνη ασφαλείας του τσαλακώνει το πουκάμισο, και για να μην παίζουμε με τις λέξεις:

- Οι προδιαγραφές του DVB-T, ζητάνε κάποια πράγματα όσον αφορά το RF κομμάτι, που όταν "τα έχεις μετρήσει και είναι σωστά" (που για να το κάνεις αυτό προϋποθέτει να έχεις τα όργανα και να ξέρεις τι είναι αυτό που μετράς), τότε ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ, ΟΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΕΙ. Το ίδιο ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ισχύει και για την αναλογική λήψη.
- Ο φίλος που έχει πρόβλημα, προτείνω να φωνάξει έναν επαγγελματία και θα βρεί τι φταίει. 

Στο μεταξύ απολαύστε αναλογική λήψη, με τα είδωλα (από τις ανακλάσεις που δεν μπορεί να αποφύγει η αναλογική λήψη), με τα κάδρα των ισχυρών καναλιών να περνάνε στο background του καναλιού που βλέπετε (ναί, το intermodulation έχει επίπτωση και στην αναλογική λήψη), με τα χιονάκια (ναί, η αναλογική λήψη θέλει 50 φορές παραπάνω ισχύ στην είσοδο του tuner σας για να δείξει κρύσταλλο), με τα ψαροκόκκαλα της παρεμβολής από τον τοπικό αναμεταδότη στο τάδε χωριό που είναι στην ίδια συχνότητα με το κανάλι που βλέπετε (ναί, η αναλογική λήψη θέλει >25dB C/N και δεν μπορούν να παίξουν δυο πομποί στην ίδια συχνότητα), με τις μαύρες λωρίδες να κόβουν βόλτες πάνω-κάτω σε όλα τα κανάλια (ναί, οταν τα παίξει ο ενισχυτής και έχει βόμβο, αυτά σημβαίνουν στην αναλογική λήψη), με τις αυτοταλαντώσεις των ενισχυτών 32+dB να βαράνε την κινητή τηλεφωνία (ναί, γιατί η αναλογική λήψη θέλει ένα κιλό σήμα για να παίξει κρύσταλλο η εικόνα), και με το περιοδικό "Τηλεθεατή" στο άλλο χέρι να ψάχνετε τι παίζει το κάθε κανάλι και τι ώρα και πότε θα βάλει αύριο την ταινία που θέλετε να δείτε, και φυσικά το βίντεο από πίσω με το scart για να γράψετε σε VHS composite καμία ωραία ταινία που θέλετε. 

Εγώ έβαλα ένα δεκτάκο με 30 ευρώ, και έχω ξεχάσει πως είναι όλα αυτά από το 2010.

----------


## xifis

> Επειδή κι εμένα μου θυμίζει την διαφήμιση με το σούπερ αμάξι όπου ο συμπρωταγωνιστής του σποτ γκρινιάζει ότι η ζώνη ασφαλείας του τσαλακώνει το πουκάμισο, και για να μην παίζουμε με τις λέξεις:
> 
> - Οι προδιαγραφές του DVB-T, ζητάνε κάποια πράγματα όσον αφορά το RF κομμάτι, που όταν "τα έχεις μετρήσει και είναι σωστά" (που για να το κάνεις αυτό προϋποθέτει να έχεις τα όργανα και να ξέρεις τι είναι αυτό που μετράς), τότε ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ, ΟΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΕΙ. Το ίδιο ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ισχύει και για την αναλογική λήψη.
> - Ο φίλος που έχει πρόβλημα, προτείνω να φωνάξει έναν επαγγελματία και θα βρεί τι φταίει. 
> 
> Στο μεταξύ απολαύστε αναλογική λήψη, με τα είδωλα (από τις ανακλάσεις που δεν μπορεί να αποφύγει η αναλογική λήψη), με τα κάδρα των ισχυρών καναλιών να περνάνε στο background του καναλιού που βλέπετε (ναί, το intermodulation έχει επίπτωση και στην αναλογική λήψη), με τα χιονάκια (ναί, η αναλογική λήψη θέλει 50 φορές παραπάνω ισχύ στην είσοδο του tuner σας για να δείξει κρύσταλλο), με τα ψαροκόκκαλα της παρεμβολής από τον τοπικό αναμεταδότη στο τάδε χωριό που είναι στην ίδια συχνότητα με το κανάλι που βλέπετε (ναί, η αναλογική λήψη θέλει >25dB C/N και δεν μπορούν να παίξουν δυο πομποί στην ίδια συχνότητα), με τις μαύρες λωρίδες να κόβουν βόλτες πάνω-κάτω σε όλα τα κανάλια (ναί, οταν τα παίξει ο ενισχυτής και έχει βόμβο, αυτά σημβαίνουν στην αναλογική λήψη), με τις αυτοταλαντώσεις των ενισχυτών 32+dB να βαράνε την κινητή τηλεφωνία (ναί, γιατί η αναλογική λήψη θέλει ένα κιλό σήμα για να παίξει κρύσταλλο η εικόνα), και με το περιοδικό "Τηλεθεατή" στο άλλο χέρι να ψάχνετε τι παίζει το κάθε κανάλι και τι ώρα και πότε θα βάλει αύριο την ταινία που θέλετε να δείτε, και φυσικά το βίντεο από πίσω με το scart για να γράψετε σε VHS composite καμία ωραία ταινία που θέλετε. 
> 
> Εγώ έβαλα ένα δεκτάκο με 30 ευρώ, και έχω ξεχάσει πως είναι όλα αυτά από το 2010.



αυτο ειναι το παραδοξο,οτι ο αναλογικος δεκτης ενω θελει οπως λες 50 φορες μεγαλυτερη ισχυ επιβιωνει πανω σε 35χρονα σαπια καλωδια κ δειχνει,ενω ταυτοχρονα ο ψηφιακος με την ελαχιστοτερη, δε δειχνει κ θελει επανασχεδιαση ψειρισμα κ αγιασμο.διαολε γιατι.νταξει υπαρχει κ ο παραγοντας κινεζια τιουνερ μεσα.αλλα τοσο λαθος?τοσο μεγαλο λαθος?

(2 οροφους κατω απτην ταρατσα σε κεντρικη,να χρειαζομαι +24db ενισχυση για να δειξει η δευτερη τηλεοραση μετα απο 15 μετρα καλωδιο με F και ισοσταθμισμενους κατανεμητες ενω η πρωτη να πιανει τα μισα?πριν δεν ειχα ενισχυτη σαυτη την εγκατασταση!)

αν ειναι να κατσω να μετρησω,για να βρω στασιμα αποσβεσεις καμπυλες αποκρισης κ ταλαντωσεις στο κεραιοσυστημα μου=να δωσω λεφτα,ε δεν ειναι λιγο μλκια?

εσυ μου το χαλασες,εγω πρεπει να το φτιαξω? (οχι εσυ εννοειται,το κρατος..)

κοιτα λογικα μιλωντας,με τα ειδωλα κ τις ανακλασεις κ τα χιονια βλεπω εγω,βλεπει ο παππους μου,η γιαγια μου,κ ειναι ευχαριστημενοι χιλιες φορες απο το ξαφνικο no signal (οταν εισαι στο πιανω δε πιανω) η την ταριφα του εκσυγχρονισμου.στην πλειονοτητα του κοσμου,ηταν αχρηστη αυτη η αλλαγη κ ενοχλησε πολυ οσο κ αν δε το δεχεστε μερικοι.κ το λεω εντελως φιλικα.το χαπι χρυσωθηκε με τα πλεονεκτηματα του συστηματος αλλα αυτος που πραγματικα ειχε να κερδισει δεν ηταν ο κοσμος φυσικα,αλλα το κρατος απτην αδεια μπαντα για να την πουλησει οπου θελει,και φυσικα η νεα αγορα εξοπλισμου/εγκαταστασεων/εγκαταστατων που προεκυψε.

κ στη τελικη εφοσον τα ψηφιακα ειναι σε μπουκετα των 4-5 καναλιων κ η μπαντα συρικνωθηκε,ποσο 8α κοστιζε να μεινουν τα κρατικα πχ σε αναλογικη μεταδοση παραληλα με την ψηφιακη?η κ 3-4 ιδιωτικα,οπως εξεπεμπε μεχρι προσφατα το μεγκα ακομα αναλογικα απο υμηττο μαζι με CNN και αντεννα νομιζω?.ουτε κεραιες να γυρναμε ουτε τπτ.οσοι ηθελαν ψηφιακες ευκολιες να επαιρναν δεκτες,τηλεορασεις κλπ.οι υπολοιποι ως ειχαν.

----------


## electron

Πιστεύω ότι η κουβέντα όπως εξελίχθηκε έχει δύο διαστάσεις. Η μια αφορά το τεχνικό κομμάτι με τα υπέρ ή κατά της ψηφιακής εκπομπής και η άλλη με το τρόπο που εφαρμόστηκε στην χώρα μας και τα συμφέροντα που ενδεχομένως εξυπηρετεί.
 Αυτές οι δύο διαστάσεις κινούνται σε  αντίθετη κατεύθυνση και δεν θα πρέπει να τις συγχέουμε. Ο Γιώργης (SRF), έθιξε το δεύτερο κυρίως ενώ οι υπόλοιποι ανέλυσαν το καθαρά τεχνικό κομμάτι. Πάντως η φήμη που κάποιοι <εξύπνοι> θέλουν να περάσουν στον κόσμο για ειδικές κεραίες κλπ, οφείλω να πω ότι είναι μπούρδες.Π.χ μπορεί κάπου να βρούμε την x ψηφιακή κεραία για την λήψη της digea κλπ. Αυτό μου θυμίζει τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 80 που είχαν βάλει τον κοσμάκη να τρέχει για να πάρει τις <ειδικές> κεραίες για τα λεγόμενα τότε δορυφορικά κανάλια.
Ένα άλλο εμπορικό τερτίπι ήταν τα πρώτα μοντέλα lcd τηλεοράσεων που τα αγόραζε ο κόσμος με χαρά γιατί έπιαναν και το μοναδικό mux πακέτο της ΕΡΤ και ξαφνικά ήρθε η κυρία DIGEA που λανσάρισε το MPEG4 και έβγαλε τους ενσωματωμένους δέκτες αυτών των τηλεοράσεων άχρηστους. Άντε πάλι ο κοσμάκης να τρέχει να πάρει τα <έξυπνα> κουτάκια ή καρτάκια που θα του έδιναν την λύση.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Πολύ  σωστά το  έθεσε το  θέμα  ο  electron   η  χρονική  στιγμή  που  επιλέχθηκε  17 Ιουλίου  κατακαλόκαιρο  ήταν  τελείως  λάθος   μπορεί  ο  κόσμος  να  προγραμμάτιζε τίποτα  διακοπές  να  έλειπε  κ.λ.π   κ.λ.π.   

-Τώρα  όσο  αφορά  το  τεχνικό  μέρος  η  ψηφιακή  μετάδοση  στην  Ελλάδα  έπρεπε  να  γίνει  απαραίτητα  για  να  έχουν  καλή  εικόνα  και  οι  υπόλοιπες  περιοχές  πέρα  απο  το  κέντρο  της  Αθήνας  η  αναρχία  που  υπήρχε  στις  συχνότητες   δεν  άφηνε  περιθώρια  για  αναμεταδότες  και  άντε  να  εξηγήσεις  στο  κάτοικο  του  Περάματος  γιατί  δεν  έχει  καλή   εικόνα  εφ' όσον  απέχει  λίγα  χιλιόμετρα  απο  το  κέντρο  της  Αθήνας  πολύς  κόσμος  αγόραζε από άγνοια  ακριβές  τηλεοράσεις  με  την  ελπίδα  ότι  θα  δεί  καλλίτερα  αλλά  το  πρόβλημα  χειροτέρευε  καθώς  οι  ποιοτικές  τηλεοράσεις  έδειχναν  περισσότερο  τις  λςπτομέρειες  -είδωλα  θόρυβο χιόνια  κ.λ.π.  Οσο  για  το  no  signal  που  λέει  και  ο  xifis  δυστυχώς  αυτό  είναι  μια  πραγματικότητα  που  οφείλετε   σε  κακές  εγκαταστάσεις  βλέπαμε  με  θόρυβο  παρεμβολές  χιόνια  κ.λ.π.  αλλά  βλέπαμε  εικόνα  πολύ  κόσμο  δεν  τον  ενοχλούσε  τώρα  σκοτάδι,  να  γιατί  ακριβώς  χρειάζοντε  εγκαταστάσεις  που  να  καλύπτουν  έστω  και  υποτυποδώς  τις  προδιαγραφές  - όπως  σε  όλες  τις  δουλειές  άλλωστε.

----------


## bchris

Τι να πω ρε παιδια...
Εγω δεν εχω ουτε τις τεχνικες γνωσεις του SRF kai αλλων, ουτε την εμπειρια του εγκαταστατη που πολλοι απο εδω φαινεται να κατεχουν.

Οποτε αυτο που εχω να πω ειναι απο την μερια του απλου ...σουβλατζη.
Εγω δεν καταλαβαινω το γιατι επρεπε να επιβληθει με το ετσι θελω το ολο αυτο.

Οταν πρωτοηρθε η τηλεοραση στην Ελλαδα, ηταν ασπρομαυρη.
Οταν ηρθαν οι εγχρωμοι δεκτες, δεν βγηκε κανεις να επιβαλλει στον κοσμο την εγχρωμη TV.
Ο κοσμος ομως, αντικατεστησε τις παλιες ασπρομαυρες TV με τις καινουργιες εγχρωμες.

Πριν απο λιγα χρονια, ειχαμε ολοι τηλεορασει CRT.
Οταν βγηκαν οι επιπεδες (LCD/plasma) δεν μας επιβληθηκε να αγορασουμε καινουργιους δεκτες.
Να ομως τωρα, που και ο τελευταιος τσοπανης, αν εχει TV στην στανη, εχει LCD/plasma.

Με αυτα θελω να πω οτι ο κοσμος ακολοθει την τεχνολογικη εξελιξη απο μονος του.

Εφ' οσον λοιπον το καινουργιο αυτο ψηφιακο σημα ειναι τοσο ανωτερο, γιατι δεν αφησαν τον κοσμακη
να κανει το την μεταπτωση μονος του, οπως εκανε τοσα χρονια?
Γιατι επρεπε να γινει εδω και τωρα?

Μηπως τελικα υπαρχει λακος στην φαβα?

----------


## antonis_p

> Εφ' οσον λοιπον το καινουργιο αυτο ψηφιακο σημα ειναι τοσο ανωτερο, γιατι δεν αφησαν τον κοσμακη
> να κανει το την μεταπτωση μονος του, οπως εκανε τοσα χρονια?
> Γιατι επρεπε να γινει εδω και τωρα?
> 
> Μηπως τελικα υπαρχει λακος στην φαβα?



Μήπως (λέω μήπως) για να μπει μια τάξη στις βουνοκορφές όπου ο καθένας βαζει το κοντέινέρ του ή φιλοξενείται σε κάποιου άλλου το κοντέινερ και παίζει τσοντούλες και 900### 
ή ακόμα και στο χάος όπου ο καθένας εκπέμπει με όση ισχύ γουστάρει (και τον βλέπει "τζάμι" ο πελάτης με καλώδια σάπια και 10 κόμπους μέχρι την TV;

----------


## vasilllis

> Μήπως (λέω μήπως) για να μπει μια τάξη στις βουνοκορφές όπου ο καθένας βαζει το κοντέινέρ του ή φιλοξενείται σε κάποιου άλλου το κοντέινερ και παίζει τσοντούλες και 900### 
> ή ακόμα και στο χάος όπου ο καθένας εκπέμπει με όση ισχύ γουστάρει (και τον βλέπει "τζάμι" ο πελάτης με καλώδια σάπια και 10 κόμπους μέχρι την TV;



Τωρα εκπεμπονται απο μια κεραια?? στα βουνα?

----------


## antonis_p

από μία κεραία ανά 4 τηλεοπτικά σήματα. 

Με πόση ισχύ βλέπουμε τον αναλογικό σκάι και με πόση τον ψηφιακό;

----------


## xifis

καλα τα 090 κ οι τσοντουλες,αστα,ειναι τρανη αποδειξη του αν εχεις μεσο και χρημα κυριως στην ελλαδα κανεις οτι θες.κ τα 090 ειναι πολυ..πολυ..πολυ επικερδης επιχειρηση..

----------


## giwrgosss

να πω και εγω κάτι , μιας και θεωρητικά λύθηκε το θέμα  και πήρε αλλη τροπη στην συνέχεια ... δεν ξέρω αν μου ξεφυγε πουθενα η αν αναφερθηκε , οτι περαν των εμπόρων που πούλαγαν και συνεχίζουν να πουλανε , οτι πολυ συνάδελφοι ηλεκτρονικοί απο εκει που σκότωναν μυγες κ μαλιστα επαγγελματίες χρόνια τωρα , καπως οι τελευταίοι μπόρεσαν να κινηθούν και απ τους πρώτους να βγαλουν καποιο μεροκαματο , χρια που μπλεχτηκαν στην μεση μέχρι και ο υδραυλικός ο σουβατζης ο σουβλατζης.... ... και αυτό παλι υπερ των ηλεκτρονικών ειναι γιατι τρεχουν τα βγαλουν το φιδι απ ? απο που ? = μεροκαματο ! αυτο το σκέφτηκε κανείς σας ?

----------


## SRF

Ο μόνος που πραγματικά βασίζει την στήριξή του σε τεχνικά δεδομένα της ψηφιακής τεχνολογίας έναντι της αναλογικής μεθόδου είναι ο Sigmacom! Οι άλλοι απλά λέτε ότι είναι το θέσφατο... της ανωτερότητας ως πανάκεια σε κάθε μειονέκτημα της όποιας προϋπάρχουσας αναλογικής μετάδοσης! Και όμως ΔΕΝ είναι! Ή τουλάχιστον δεν είναι όπως θεωρείται ότι είναι! Όπως έγραψα ήδη, ακόμα και η αναλογική μετάδοση, ΤΗΡΟΥΜΕΝΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΩΝ που θα επρεπε να εφαρμόζουν ΟΛΟΙ οι σταθμοί, αλλά και με σωστές εγκαταστάσεις λήψεως... θα απέδιδε ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ αυτό για το οποίο συζητάμε, το να μεταφέρι μια τηλεοπτική εικόνα σε έναν δέκτη! Ναι όπως έιναι λογικό... η αναλογική είχε/έχει και τα φυσικά μειονέκτηματά της! ε, και? Είναι όντως τόσο τραγικά... που δεν δούλευε δηλαδή σωστά τόσα έτη? Δεν ξέρω... Εσείς?  Ενώ η ψηφιακή... δεν έχει... κανένα? Και αρκεί ΕΝΑ μειονέκτημα να είναι υπερβολικά "επικίνδυνο" τελικά... ακόμα και αν αυτό είναι το λιγότερο συζητούμενο, ως "υπερβολή" !!!
Εκτός λοιπόν της σαφέστατα απόλυτης δυνατότητας του ψηφιακού να κάνει χρήση μιάς συχνότητας από πολλαπλά κέντρα εκπομπής που προσφέρει τελικά υπό συνθήκην πληρέστερη κάλυψη, όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι απλά πλεονάζοντα τεχνικά αποτελέσματα! Παράδειγμα, τι να κάνεις το να μεταφέρεις 4 έναντι ενός προγράμματα αν και τα τέσσερα αυτά ουσιωδώς ΔΕΝ βλέπονται! Βέβαια αυτό είναι υποκειμενική κρίση, αφού για κάποιους άλλους μπορεί το να μεταδίδεις 24/365 τηλεπωλήσεις οζοντοχαλιών, ή ουφοβιβλιοπώλες κλπ, ίσως είναι η επιθυμητή αναβάθμιση που μπορεί να προσφέρει μια υψηλή τεχνολόγια, που επενδυθήκαν 100άδες εκατομμύρια ευρώ πάνω της!!! Ίσως είμαι υπερβολικός αλλά γιατί θεωρώ ότι η αντικειμενική αξία της ψηφιακής κινητής τηλεφωνίας είναι αδιαννόητα σημαντικότερη και απαραίτητη, αφού η ίδια η χρήση είναι κάτι που με αναλογική μέθοδο δεν θα μπορούσε ΠΟΤΕ να προσφέρει πραγματικά τόσο μεγάλες δυνατότητες στην βασική λειτουργία έστω, αυτήν που χωρίς καν ιντερνετ και βίντεο κλπ είχε ως πρώτιστο σκοπό της, την ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑ παντού για όλους ταυτοχρόνως, και ΜΕ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ συνδιαλέξεων (έστω από τυχαίους ωτακουστές, γιατί κατά τα άλλα "αυτοί' που την παρέχουν μπορούν και να την ελέγχουν και δεν εννοώ τις εταιρείες παροχής της...  σαφώς) ! Το τι αξία έχει ανάλογα με την σπουδαιότητα ωφέλιμης εφαρμογής συγκριτικά η ψηφιακή τηλεόραση έναντι της αναλογικής προϋπάρχουσας και επιτυχώς εφαρμοσμένης επί δεκαετίες μάλιστα... μάλλον είναι υπό διερεύνηση και πραγματικά αλλά και υποθετικά σε μιά πχ μελλοντική "άσχημη συνθήκη" όπου ο απόλυτος έλεγχος μπορεί να περάσει και να ασκηθεί από ΛΑΘΟΣ ανθρώπους!!! Δεν είναι όλα αναγκαία να καθορίζονται από το να εξελιχθούν άκριτα απλά για το ονόρε της εξέλιξης!  Καμμιά φορά απαιτείται προσοχή στο τι η εξέλιξη θα φέρει ή θα περιορίσει, ή θα επιτρέψει τελικά να μπορεί να επιβάλλει ένα σύστημα όταν το επιχειρήσει μέσω αυτής! Παράδειγμα... εξέλιξης είναι και η κυτταρική κλωνοποίηση!  Μέσω αυτής ΗΔΗ μπορεί η γεννετική να δημιουργήσει κλώνους ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΖΩΩΝ αλλά ΚΑΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΩΝ!  Αυτή είναι ΟΝΤΩΣ εξέλιξη κύριοι... και μάλιστα στα κρυφά εφαρμόζεται ήδη τουλάχιστον σε περιορισμένη έκταση... για βελτιστοποίηση γονιδιακών ιδιοτήτων στην μελλοντική κύηση!!! 
ΣΥΜΦΩΝΕΙΤΕ ως υπέρμαχοι των όποιων τεχνολογικών εξελίξεων και ΣΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΗ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΗ εν συνόλω... και αυτής της "σπουδαίας εξέλιξης" για τα παιδιά σας? Με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται μελλοντικά... που ίσως (όπως ήδη αφήνεται να εννοηθεί) θα περιλαμβάνει απόλυτο έλεγχο των γεννήσεων με πλήρη επέμβαση στο DNA... σε σημείο που το "παιδί" σας ουσιαστικά να μην είναι το φυσικό παιδί σας (αυτό που η φύση θα επέλεγε) αλλά το υπολογιστικό αποτέλεσμα ενός εργαστηρίου? Αν όχι... γιατί? ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ και μάλιστα εκπληκτική δεν είναι και αυτό? 
Η διαφορά είναι ίσως ότι 'ηθικά" δεν το αποδεχόσαστε ΑΚΟΜΑ? Μα θα έχουμε παιδιά χωρίς συμπτώματα μελλοντικής πιθανότητας εμφάνισης του Χ συνδρόμου, της Ψ αρρώστειας, κλπ! Σαν να λέμε με καλύτερη απόδοση, χαμηλότερο απαιτητό S/N, ΙΔΙΑΣ συχνότητας, πιστής αναπαρωγής, χωρίς είδωλα... και "θορύβους"... και άλλα τέτοια σημαντικότατα!!! 

Ναι... ξέρω... τι σχέση έχει αυτό με την ψηφιακή τηλεόραση? Καμμία! Υπερβάλλω ! λέτε?  
Η λογική όμως στο βάθος πίσως από αυτά τα δύο (και άλλα... "εξελικτικά" επιτεύγματα) είναι μία! Αν διαβάσετε Ιστορία... θα δείτε ότι δεν ήταν ποτέ τόσο έντονη η επιθυμία "ορισμένων" να γίνουν "θεοί στην θέση του Θεού" όσο είναι σήμερα! Και το προσπαθήσαν ανεπιτυχώς ιστορικά πολλές φορές... μέχρι και σήμερα... πάντα στο όνομα μιάς "εξέλιξης" !!! Και μετά διαβάστε και λίγο Όργουελ!!!  Ως "παραμύθι" έστω!

----------


## antonis_p

> Η λογική όμως στο βάθος πίσως από αυτά τα δύο (και άλλα... "εξελικτικά" επιτεύγματα) είναι μία! Αν διαβάσετε Ιστορία... θα δείτε ότι δεν ήταν ποτέ τόσο έντονη η επιθυμία "ορισμένων" να γίνουν "θεοί στην θέση του Θεού" όσο είναι σήμερα! Και το προσπαθήσαν ανεπιτυχώς ιστορικά πολλές φορές... μέχρι και σήμερα... πάντα στο όνομα μιάς "εξέλιξης" !!! Και μετά διαβάστε και λίγο Όργουελ!!!  Ως "παραμύθι" έστω!



Οι οθόνες και τα μικρόφωνα του Όργουελ - που πολύ σωστά προφήτευε - είναι τα PC και η κοινωνική δικτύωση, 
το αν θα περάσουμε από την αναλογική τηλεόραση στην ψηφιακή νομίζω πως είναι απλά εξέλιξη.

Το αν δώσαμε το 2004 ένα σκασμό λεφτά για να δούμε το euro και σήμερα βλέπουμε συμφέροντα επειδή καλούμαστε να δώσουμε ακόμα 30 € νομίζω πως είναι θέμα προς συζήτηση. Προφανώς η ίδια γκρίνια θα υπήρχε και όταν η ραδιοφωνία σταμάτησε να υπάρχει μόνο στα μεσαία και ο κόσμος "αναγκάστηκε" από τα "συμφέροντα" να πάρει δέκτες με την νέα μπάντα.

----------


## SRF

> Οι οθόνες και τα μικρόφωνα του Όργουελ - που πολύ σωστά προφήτευε - είναι τα PC και η κοινωνική δικτύωση, 
> το αν θα περάσουμε από την αναλογική τηλεόραση στην ψηφιακή νομίζω πως είναι απλά εξέλιξη.
> 
> Το αν δώσαμε το 2004 ένα σκασμό λεφτά για να δούμε το euro και σήμερα βλέπουμε συμφέροντα επειδή καλούμαστε να δώσουμε ακόμα 30  νομίζω πως είναι θέμα προς συζήτηση. Προφανώς *η ίδια γκρίνια θα υπήρχε και όταν η ραδιοφωνία σταμάτησε να υπάρχει μόνο στα μεσαία και ο κόσμος "αναγκάστηκε" από τα "συμφέροντα" να πάρει δέκτες με την νέα μπάντα*.



Δεν σταμάτησε ποτέ να υπάρχει ραδιοφωνία στα Μεσαία... και αναγκαία ο κόσμος βιαίως ωθήθηκε να αγοράσει δέκτες με FM ώστε να ακούει ραδιόφωνο!!! Συνύπαρξη υπήρξε... ΚΑΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ, ακόμα... ! Επίσης κατά 99.9% οι δέκτες που κατ' εσέ "υποχρεώθηκαν" να πάρουν είχαν ΚΑΙ ΜΕΣΑΙΑ!!! Στην ουσία ΠΡΟΣΤΕΘΗΚΑΝ τα FM... και δεν αντικατέστησαν με εν μία νυκτί κλείσιμο των Μεσαίων!!! Οπότε δεν υπήρξε ποτέ και καμμιά... "γκρίνια" αφού αμφότερα  υφίστανται!!! Και το περίεργο είναι ότι ακόμα και σήμερα, ~60 έτη μετά... ακόμα συνυπάρχουν ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ!!! Πράγμα που ίσως τελικά είναι αντίστροφη απόδειξη... αντί επαλήθευση του ισχυρισμού "κλείνω δια ροπάλου το παλαιό" για την "εξέλιξη" !!!  
Όπως και να το δούμε... υπάρχει πάντως μιά διάσταση του θέματος... που δεν δικαιολογείται από την τεχνολογική αποκλειστικά εξέλιξη! Για να το "χοντρύνω" λιγάκι, τεχνικά! Αλήθεια... τι είδος εξέλιξης είναι αυτή που σου παρουσιάζεται με προτέρημα την υπέροχη εικόνα, που δείχνει το δάσος καλύτερα από ότι η φύση η ίδια το έχει φτιάξει, θυνηθελιτε την οικογένεια κλικλίκου με την ευφυέστατη κόρη τους που τα ήξερε νεράκι ως ποίημα, αλλά ταυτόχρονα εσύ το βλέπεις μέσα από αποκωδικοποιητή στην ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΤΥΠΙΚΗΣ ΣΑΡΩΣΗΣ 625 γραμμών 50 πλαισίων? Δηλαδή βάλαμε σχεδόν όλους τους Έλληνες να αγοράσουν ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΗΣ ΕΞΕΛΙΓΜΕΝΗΣ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ που επιβάλλαμε! Σκέψου να έκαναν το ίδιο με την κινητή τηλεφωνία! Να σου κλείναν την ενσύρματη του τότε ΟΤΕ, ώστε να αναγκαστούμε όλοι να αγοράσουμε την εξέλιξη της κινητής, και στην αρχή να σου έδιναν ένα σταθερό παλμικό τηλέφωνο & με δίσκο και κρυσταλλική κάψα, και δίπλα συνδεδεμένο με απλό κλασσικό καλώδιο ένα κουτάκι μετατροπέα σε DTMF, και ψηφιοποίησης, που θα κουβαλάς μαζί και τα δύο! 
 Για σκέψου το λίγο... και ίσως αρχίσεις να οδηγείσαι σε άλλα και πιό σύνθετα συμπεράσματα, από την και καλά ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ!!!

----------

jami (24-07-13), 

xsterg (15-07-13)

----------


## vasilllis

> Δεν σταμάτησε ποτέ να υπάρχει ραδιοφωνία στα Μεσαία... και αναγκαία ο κόσμος βιαίως ωθήθηκε να αγοράσει δέκτες με FM ώστε να ακούει ραδιόφωνο!!! Συνύπαρξη υπήρξε... ΚΑΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ, ακόμα... ! Επίσης κατά 99.9% οι δέκτες που κατ' εσέ "υποχρεώθηκαν" να πάρουν είχαν ΚΑΙ ΜΕΣΑΙΑ!!! Στην ουσία ΠΡΟΣΤΕΘΗΚΑΝ τα FM... και δεν αντικατέστησαν με εν μία νυκτί κλείσιμο των Μεσαίων!!! Οπότε δεν υπήρξε ποτέ και καμμιά... "γκρίνια" αφού αμφότερα  υφίστανται!!! Και το περίεργο είναι ότι ακόμα και σήμερα, ~60 έτη μετά... ακόμα συνυπάρχουν ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ!!! Πράγμα που ίσως τελικά είναι αντίστροφη απόδειξη... αντί επαλήθευση του ισχυρισμού "κλείνω δια ροπάλου το παλαιό" για την "εξέλιξη" !!!  
> Όπως και να το δούμε... υπάρχει πάντως μιά διάσταση του θέματος... που δεν δικαιολογείται από την τεχνολογική αποκλειστικά εξέλιξη! Για να το "χοντρύνω" λιγάκι, τεχνικά! Αλήθεια... τι είδος εξέλιξης είναι αυτή που σου παρουσιάζεται με προτέρημα την υπέροχη εικόνα, που δείχνει το δάσος καλύτερα από ότι η φύση η ίδια το έχει φτιάξει, θυνηθελιτε την οικογένεια κλικλίκου με την ευφυέστατη κόρη τους που τα ήξερε νεράκι ως ποίημα, αλλά ταυτόχρονα εσύ το βλέπεις μέσα από αποκωδικοποιητή στην ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΤΥΠΙΚΗΣ ΣΑΡΩΣΗΣ 625 γραμμών 50 πλαισίων? Δηλαδή βάλαμε σχεδόν όλους τους Έλληνες να αγοράσουν ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΗΣ ΕΞΕΛΙΓΜΕΝΗΣ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ που επιβάλλαμε! Σκέψου να έκαναν το ίδιο με την κινητή τηλεφωνία! Να σου κλείναν την ενσύρματη του τότε ΟΤΕ, ώστε να αναγκαστούμε όλοι να αγοράσουμε την εξέλιξη της κινητής, και στην αρχή να σου έδιναν ένα σταθερό παλμικό τηλέφωνο & με δίσκο και κρυσταλλική κάψα, και δίπλα συνδεδεμένο με απλό κλασσικό καλώδιο ένα κουτάκι μετατροπέα σε DTMF, και ψηφιοποίησης, που θα κουβαλάς μαζί και τα δύο! 
>  Για σκέψου το λίγο... και ίσως αρχίσεις να οδηγείσαι σε άλλα και πιό σύνθετα συμπεράσματα, από την και καλά ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ!!!



Προσπαθω να σε καταλαβω και χανομαι .δηλαδη περα το οτι ηθελες να γινει καποιο δημοψηφισμα ηθελες και να υπαρχουν και τα δυο συστηματα εκπομπης ωστε ο κοσμος να αποφασισει τι τον εξυπηρετει?
Επισης επρεπε να επιδοτηση αγορα ψηφιακων τηλεορασεων hdtv????
Για πες μου ποια ειναι τα συνθετα συμπερασματα που βγαζεις εσυ?εγω οσο και να σκεφτομαι δεν βγαζω κατι(περα του οτι και να γινει στην Ελλαδα καποιοι το χρησιμοποιουν με σκοπο μονο το κερδος).

----------


## SRF

> Προσπαθω να σε καταλαβω και χανομαι .δηλαδη περα το οτι ηθελες να γινει καποιο δημοψηφισμα ηθελες και να υπαρχουν και τα δυο συστηματα εκπομπης ωστε ο κοσμος να αποφασισει τι τον εξυπηρετει?



το ξαναέγραψες αυτό το αυθαίρετο συμπέρασμά σου και δεν είχα σκοπίμως καν ασχοληθεί! Επιμένεις να διαβάζεις πράγματα που δεν υπάρχουν στα κείμενά μου! Πείθομαι όλο και πιό πολύ ότι τελικά τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαία αποδεκτό στην μάζα, αφού είναι πιό δύσκολο να διαβάσουμε ένα κείμενο όπως ακριβώς είναι... από το να υποθέσουμε  αναγκαστηκά ότι θέλουμε εμείς να πιστέψουμε!  εκτός και το να ρωτήσουν οι αδαείς ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ βουλευτές μας επί τέτοιων θεμάτων, τον όχλο... με δημοψήφισμα... ΔΕΝ υπήρχε άλλος τρόπος ή μέθοδος να ακούσουν έστω απόψεις που ίσως είναι και με λόγο και αντίλογο από τουλάχιστον σαφώς πιό ειδικούς εξ' αυτών και του δημοψηφικού όχλου που υποθέτεις εσύ ότι αναφέρθηκα? Δεν μπορεί να πάει πουθενά αλλού ο νού σου?  Ή ο αδαής όχλος ή ο αδαής βουλευτής μόνος του θα αποφασίζουν επί τεχνικών θεμάτων? Το να ρωτάν οι δεύτεροι για ότι σαφώς δεν γνωρίζουν καθόλου ούτε ως λέξεις... κάποιους που σίγουρα 10 πράγματα παραπάνω θα ξέρουν... ως έστω πιό ειδικοί... δεν μπορεί να το αποδεχτεί ο νού σου ως μιά πιθανότητα?   
Αν διάβαζες ορθά το τι έγραφα... ίσως να τα καταλάβαινες κιόλας! 





> Επισης επρεπε να επιδοτηση αγορα ψηφιακων τηλεορασεων hdtv????



Στην... Αμερική που αναφεθήκατε ως πρότυπο... ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΓΙΝΕ!!! Ψάξτε το! Θα εκπλαγείτε!  





> Για πες μου ποια ειναι τα συνθετα συμπερασματα που βγαζεις εσυ?εγω οσο και να σκεφτομαι δεν βγαζω κατι(περα του οτι και να γινει στην Ελλαδα καποιοι το χρησιμοποιουν με σκοπο μονο το κερδος).



Πάλι καλά που έστω έβγαλες ένα συμπέρασμα εκτός της θεωρητικής τεχνολογικής εξέλιξης ως αίτιο ραγδαίας αλλαγής από Αναλογικό σε ψηφιακό! Και λέω αίτιο, γιατί η αφορμή μπορεί μεν να είναι η τεχνολογική εξέλιξη... αλλά το δε  ή ΤΑ δε αίτια... σίγουρα να είναι άλλα!!! Ένα είδες... έστω? Ακόμα και αυτό θα έπρεπε να σε βάλει σε αμφισβητήσεις τις χρονικής αναγκαιότητας έστω! Που να σκεφτόσουν έστω ένα ακόμα, την ίδια ώρα που έχεις υποστεί κατοχή ως κράτος/έθνος!!!

----------

jami (24-07-13)

----------


## antonis_p

> Δεν σταμάτησε ποτέ να υπάρχει ραδιοφωνία στα Μεσαία... και αναγκαία ο κόσμος βιαίως ωθήθηκε να αγοράσει δέκτες με FM ώστε να ακούει ραδιόφωνο!!! Συνύπαρξη υπήρξε... ΚΑΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ, ακόμα... ! Επίσης κατά 99.9% οι δέκτες που κατ' εσέ "υποχρεώθηκαν" να πάρουν είχαν ΚΑΙ ΜΕΣΑΙΑ!!! Στην ουσία ΠΡΟΣΤΕΘΗΚΑΝ τα FM... και δεν αντικατέστησαν με εν μία νυκτί κλείσιμο των Μεσαίων!!! Οπότε δεν υπήρξε ποτέ και καμμιά... "γκρίνια" αφού αμφότερα  υφίστανται!!! Και το περίεργο είναι ότι ακόμα και σήμερα, ~60 έτη μετά... ακόμα συνυπάρχουν ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ!!! Πράγμα που ίσως τελικά είναι αντίστροφη απόδειξη... αντί επαλήθευση του ισχυρισμού "κλείνω δια ροπάλου το παλαιό" για την "εξέλιξη" !!!  
> Όπως και να το δούμε... υπάρχει πάντως μιά διάσταση του θέματος... που δεν δικαιολογείται από την τεχνολογική αποκλειστικά εξέλιξη! Για να το "χοντρύνω" λιγάκι, τεχνικά! Αλήθεια... τι είδος εξέλιξης είναι αυτή που σου παρουσιάζεται με προτέρημα την υπέροχη εικόνα, που δείχνει το δάσος καλύτερα από ότι η φύση η ίδια το έχει φτιάξει, θυνηθελιτε την οικογένεια κλικλίκου με την ευφυέστατη κόρη τους που τα ήξερε νεράκι ως ποίημα, αλλά ταυτόχρονα εσύ το βλέπεις μέσα από αποκωδικοποιητή στην ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΤΥΠΙΚΗΣ ΣΑΡΩΣΗΣ 625 γραμμών 50 πλαισίων? Δηλαδή βάλαμε σχεδόν όλους τους Έλληνες να αγοράσουν ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΗΣ ΕΞΕΛΙΓΜΕΝΗΣ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ που επιβάλλαμε! Σκέψου να έκαναν το ίδιο με την κινητή τηλεφωνία! Να σου κλείναν την ενσύρματη του τότε ΟΤΕ, ώστε να αναγκαστούμε όλοι να αγοράσουμε την εξέλιξη της κινητής, και στην αρχή να σου έδιναν ένα σταθερό παλμικό τηλέφωνο & με δίσκο και κρυσταλλική κάψα, και δίπλα συνδεδεμένο με απλό κλασσικό καλώδιο ένα κουτάκι μετατροπέα σε DTMF, και ψηφιοποίησης, που θα κουβαλάς μαζί και τα δύο! 
>  Για σκέψου το λίγο... και ίσως αρχίσεις να οδηγείσαι σε άλλα και πιό σύνθετα συμπεράσματα, από την και καλά ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ!!!



Η μπάντα υπάρχει, φυσικά, αλλά δεν εκπέμπει κανείς εκεί. Και αν θέλουμε να βρούμε μειονεκτήματα των UKW (FM) σε σχέση με τα μεσαία, θα βρούμε.
Και στο τηλεοπτικό θέμα μας στεκόμαστε πως η αναλογική δεν έχει HD (τελευταία απέκτησε και στέρεο ήχο).

Τελικά ποιο είναι αυτό το ύποπτο που βλέπουμε στην υποχρεωτική "μετάπτωση" σε ψηφιακή τηλεόραση μετά από 80-90 χρόνια αναλογικής;
Εγώ νομίζω πως αν δεν υπήρχε η υποχρέωση, θα συνέχιζαν να εκπέμπουν αναλογικά, βολεμένοι και λόγω της αδράνειας η αλλαγή θα γίνονταν σε άλλα 80-90 χρόνια.

----------


## SRF

> *Η μπάντα υπάρχει, φυσικά, αλλά δεν εκπέμπει κανείς εκεί*. .



Περίεργο! Κοσμικός θόρυβος και εξωγήϊνα σήματα με γήινη μουσική ως προσπάθεια επικοινωνίας μαζί μας α'λά στενές επαφές 3ου τύπου θα είναι όσα ακούω σε DXing που κάνω συχνότατα!!! Ω, ρε μήπως να τα καταγράψω και *να τα παρουσιάσουμε μαζί* (εσύ θα έρθεις να υποστηρίξεις το θεώρημα σου ότι δεν βγαίνει κανείς εκεί... οπότε και δεν θα είναι υπαρκτά ή από γήινο σταθμό) στον Χαρδαβέλλα  :Biggrin:  

Τέλος πάντων... ξεφύγαμε υπερβολικά από την ρίζα του θέματος! Ως τεχνολογία είναι αξιόλογη! Και για ανθρώπους της Ηλεκτρονικής είναι και σαφώς ενδιαφέρουσα! Δεν είναι όμως η πανάκεια έναντι της αναλογικής!  Τουλάχιστον ένα πράγμα που η αναλογική είχε ήταν ότι ακόμα και με χιόνια έβλεπες και μπορούσες αντιληφθείς και εικόνα αλλά και ήχο!!! Με την ψηφιακή σε ακριβώς ανάλογη συνθήκη είσαι στο καρέ Νο128 επί τρια λεπτά πάγου σιβηρίας, με ήχο κρακ-ερ κανέλλας! Και ναι δεν μιλάμε για ιδανικές συνθήκες και στις δύο τεχνολογίες! Μόνο που έχω σημείο για τέστ όποιος θέλει να επαληθεύσει, που ενώ η αναλογική περνάει με κεραιάκι της πλάκας... ή και με σκέτο καλώδιο σχεδόν, ή ψηφιακή με κεραία καλή και vector καλώδιο, βρίσκεται κάπου στους -42 κελσίου, με εικόνα κρύσταλλο μεν αλλά ΠΑΓΩΜΕΝΗ μόνιμα σχεδόν ΔΕ!!! Και δεν απέχει και πάνω από 1.8 χιλιόμετρα από τις κεραίες εκπομπής μάλιστα!!!  
Α... και που να δείτε τι γίνεται σε οχήματα, εν κινήση!!! Tragic!!!  :Lol:

----------


## SRF

> Περίεργο! Κοσμικός θόρυβος και εξωγήϊνα σήματα με γήινη μουσική ως προσπάθεια επικοινωνίας μαζί μας α'λά στενές επαφές 3ου τύπου θα είναι όσα ακούω σε DXing που κάνω συχνότατα!!! Ω, ρε μήπως να τα καταγράψω και *να τα παρουσιάσουμε μαζί* (εσύ θα έρθεις να υποστηρίξεις το θεώρημα σου ότι δεν βγαίνει κανείς εκεί... οπότε και δεν θα είναι υπαρκτά ή από γήινο σταθμό) στον Χαρδαβέλλα  
> 
> Τέλος πάντων... ξεφύγαμε υπερβολικά από την ρίζα του θέματος! Ως τεχνολογία είναι αξιόλογη! Και για ανθρώπους της Ηλεκτρονικής είναι και σαφώς ενδιαφέρουσα! Δεν είναι όμως η πανάκεια έναντι της αναλογικής!  Τουλάχιστον ένα πράγμα που η αναλογική είχε ήταν ότι ακόμα και με χιόνια έβλεπες και μπορούσες αντιληφθείς και εικόνα αλλά και ήχο!!! Με την ψηφιακή σε ακριβώς ανάλογη συνθήκη είσαι στο καρέ Νο128 επί τρια λεπτά πάγου σιβηρίας, με ήχο κρακ-ερ κανέλλας! Και ναι δεν μιλάμε για ιδανικές συνθήκες και στις δύο τεχνολογίες! Μόνο που έχω σημείο για τέστ όποιος θέλει να επαληθεύσει, που ενώ η αναλογική περνάει με κεραιάκι της πλάκας... ή και με σκέτο καλώδιο σχεδόν, ή ψηφιακή με κεραία καλή και vector καλώδιο, βρίσκεται κάπου στους -42 κελσίου, με εικόνα κρύσταλλο μεν αλλά ΠΑΓΩΜΕΝΗ μόνιμα σχεδόν ΔΕ!!! Και δεν απέχει και πάνω από 1.8 χιλιόμετρα από τις κεραίες εκπομπής μάλιστα!!!  
> Α... και που να δείτε τι γίνεται σε οχήματα, εν κινήση!!! Tragic!!!



ΥΓ: Αλήθεια μήπως σου προκαλεί έστω μιά αναλαμπή απορίας ότι ενώ όπως "ορθώς" λες κλείσαν "όλα" τα αναλόγικά... υποχρεωτικά ΜΕ ΝΟΜΟ, αν γυρίσεις την τηλεόραση σου σε αναλογική λήψη και πας στο 21 κανάλι θα διαπιστώσεις ότι ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΝΑ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΚΑΝΑΛΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΠΕΜΠΕΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΥΜΗΤΤΟ, και Ω... ΤΙ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΣΗ είναι το... Αμερικανικό προπύργιο ενημερώσεως (προ-παγ-ανδ-ας) αποκαλούμενο και ως CNN? Αυτό που αν συμβεί κάτι που θα είναι σημαντικό για να πχ κρυφθούν ή φύγουν άμεσα από εδώ, θα μεταδώσει πρώτο τις εξελίξεις και θα το δουν οπωσδήποτε οι εδώ διάσπαρτοι πχ τουρίστες, ακόμα και με την απλούστερη συσκευή, ακόμα & στις δυσκολότερες συνθήκες (πχ μάυρο από παροχο, κατ'εντολήν ή κατάληψη)! 
Α!!!  ξέχασα οι νόμοι, οι τεχνολογικές "εξελίξεις" και τα υπέροχα πλεονεκτήματα ισχύουν μόνο για τους καφροιθαγενείς της εδώ αποικίας, που καθρεπτάκι τους να είναι και ότι να είναι!!!

----------

jami (24-07-13)

----------


## antonis_p

> Περίεργο! Κοσμικός θόρυβος και εξωγήϊνα σήματα με γήινη μουσική ως προσπάθεια επικοινωνίας μαζί μας α'λά στενές επαφές 3ου τύπου θα είναι όσα ακούω σε DXing που κάνω συχνότατα!!! Ω, ρε μήπως να τα καταγράψω και *να τα παρουσιάσουμε μαζί* (εσύ θα έρθεις να υποστηρίξεις το θεώρημα σου ότι δεν βγαίνει κανείς εκεί... οπότε και δεν θα είναι υπαρκτά ή από γήινο σταθμό) στον Χαρδαβέλλα



Δεν μίλησα για το τί μπορείς να ακούσεις γενικά στα μεσαία (μεταξύ 300ΚHz και 3 ΜHz) αλλά για το ποιοί Ελληνικοί ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί (εμπορικοί, ημινόμιμοι - ημιπαράνομοι κλπ) εκπέμπουν εκεί.

----------


## picdev

σίγουρα η ψηφιακή τηλεόραση μπορεί να δώσει ακόμα περισσότερα, αυτή τη στιγμή εκπέμπη σαν την αναλογική.
Απο την εμπειρία στο σπίτι μου, που είμαι σε προβληματική περιοχή απο θέμα λήψης, μπορώ να πω ότι βελτιώθηκε η εικόνα αλλά χρειάζεται μια καλή εγκατάσταση, η τελευταία τηλεόραση στη γραμμή πιάνει τα μισά μόνο κανάλια,οπότε εκτός οτι βελτιώθηκε η εικόνα, δεν έλυσε τα προβλήματα της εγκατάστασης.
Το πρόβλημα ειναι το τι θα γίνουν οι δέκτες που δεν υποστηρίζουν hd όταν τα κανάλια θα αρχίσουν το γυρνάνε σε HD.
σίγουρα η οικονομική κρίση τους φρέναρε αλλά μέχρι πόσο?
Εχω δει ΕΡΤ HD σε 52" τηλεόραση, νόμιζα ότι ήμουν μέσα στο γήπεδο αλλά μιλάμε για μόνο ένα κανάλι και που έπαιζε έναν αγώνα μία στο τόσο.
Επίσης υπάρχει πολύ ψωμί στις συχνότητες , αυτές που ελευθερώθηκαν θα πουληθούν.

----------


## SRF

> Δεν μίλησα για το τί μπορείς να ακούσεις γενικά στα μεσαία (μεταξύ 300ΚHz και 3 ΜHz) αλλά για το ποιοί Ελληνικοί ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί (εμπορικοί, ημινόμιμοι - ημιπαράνομοι κλπ) εκπέμπουν εκεί.



Μάλιστα, και εσύ δεν ακούς ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ? Νόμιζα ότι μιλούσαμε με κάποια δεδομένα... για τα μεσαία, και όχι με απλά αποσυνδεδεμένες κεραίες!

----------


## chip

Τα AM ειναι άδεια γιατι 
έκλειση η ΕΡΤ
δεν προβλέπεται η εκδοση άδειας σε ιδιωτικό ραδιοφωνικό σταθμο στην μπάντα αυτη (δεν καταλαβαίνω το λόγο)
οι παρανομοι ερασυτέχνες μάλλον θα ήταν σαν τη μύγα μέσα στο γάλα αν τολμούσαν να εκπέμψουν εκεί (και πάλι καποιοι το κάνουν) και η απαγόρευση υπαρξης νομιμων ιδιωτικών κρατά την μπάντα αδεια και του ακροατες μακρυα απο το να ψαξουν για προγραμμα στην μπάντα αυτή.
Επίσης πολλοι πειρατές θα είχαν και το πρόβλημα της μεγαλης κεραιας...
και οχι γιατι δεν υπάρχουν καποιοι που θελουν να εκπέμψουν...

----------

